# Zitate



## LónêWòlf (2. November 2007)

Ich bin ein Zitaten-Freak, ich sammle sie mit Leidenschaft, wenn ihr ein paar Kennt, bitte hier reinposten und mit dem Namen von dem der ihn gesagt/geschrieben hat.


Hier sind ein paar die ich schon gesammelt habe:

Wer eine gute, verständige und schöne Frau sucht, sucht nicht eine, sondern drei. (Oscar Wilde)


Ich fühle mich nicht zu dem Glauben verpflichtet, dass derselbe Gott, der uns mit Sinnen, Vernunft und Verstand ausgestattet hat, von uns verlangt, dieselben nicht zu benutzen. (Galileo Galilei)


Ich habe ein einfaches Rezept, um fit zu bleiben - Ich laufe jeden Tag Amok. (Hildegard Knef)



So das waren drei von mir^^


----------



## K0l0ss (2. November 2007)

"2 Dinge sind unendlich. Die menschliche Dummheit und das Universum...wobei bei dem Universum bin ich mir nicht sicher..." (Albert Einstein)


----------



## Avyn (2. November 2007)

"Setze dich an einen Fluss und warte bis die Leichen deiner Feinde vorbei treiben." (Lao Tse Tung)


----------



## cridi (2. November 2007)

i hab da n paar von fussbalern undso 

mario basler : das habe ich ihm dann auch verbal gesagt

andres moeller : mein problem ist das ich sehr selbstkritischbin , auch mir gegenueber

horst szymaniak: ein drittel mehr geld?... nee ich will mindestens ein vitel

andreas moeller: madrid oder mailand .... hauptsache italien 

fritz walter jr. : der juergen klinsmann und ich wir sind ein gutes trio.

sean dundee: ch bleibe auf jedenfall warscheinlich bein ksc 

LOL

gruss 

ps hab noch mehr


----------



## LittleFay (2. November 2007)

Hm, ich denke nicht, dass er Fußballer-Zitate meinte *schmunzel*
Übrigens, deine Signatur passt, hihi (Rechtschreibung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (2. November 2007)

Ich verweise auf meine Signatur


----------



## Besieger (3. November 2007)

Nichts auf der Welt ist so gut befestigt, als dass Geld es nicht einnehmen könnte - Seneca

Lerne erst gehorchen bevor du befiehlst - römisches Sprichwort

Schreie 'Sturm!' und entfessel den Hund des Krieges - Julius Caesar (Shakespear)


----------



## Haxxler (3. November 2007)

"Schlechtes Benehmen halten die Leute doch nur deswegen für eine Art Vorrecht, weil keiner ihnen aufs Maul haut." - Klaus Kinski


----------



## Isegrim (4. November 2007)

Auch wenn es ungefähr drölf Petazillionen Zitatesammlungen im Netz gibt, hier mal ein paar meiner Favoriten:


»Als der Krieg aus war, kam der Soldat nach Haus. Aber er hatte kein Brot. Da sah er einen, der hatte Brot. Den schlug er tot.
Du darfst doch keinen totschlagen, sagte der Richter.
Warum nicht, fragte der Soldat.«

– Wolfgang Borchert


»Man kann die Erfahrung nicht früh genug machen, wie entbehrlich man in der Welt ist.«

– Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, Wilhelm Meisters Lehrjahre


»Some people never go crazy. What truly horrible lives they must lead.«

– Charles Bukowski


Armer Mann und reicher Mann
Standen da und sahn sich an
Und der Arme sagte bleich
Wär ich nicht arm, wärst du nicht reich

– Bertolt Brecht


»Wer in einem gewissen Alter nicht merkt, daß er hauptsächlich von Idioten umgeben ist, merkt es aus einem gewissen Grunde nicht.«

– Curt Goetz


»Es gibt keine Wirklichkeit als die, die wir in uns haben.«

– Hermann Hesse, Demian


»Die größten Ereignisse – das sind nicht unsere lautesten, sondern unsere stillsten Stunden.«

– Friedrich Nietzsche, Also sprach Zarathustra


----------



## BloodyEyes (4. November 2007)

Hieß der nicht "M"ao Tse Tung , Avyn? ^^


Ansonsten: " Alle Energien fließen dem großen Magneten gemäß!" -FaL



Be Water my Friend ....


----------



## Avyn (5. November 2007)

BloodyEyes schrieb:


> Hieß der nicht "M"ao Tse Tung , Avyn? ^^



Kann gut sein... bin mir da nicht sicher, aber das Zitat ist trotzdem toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheyadriel (5. November 2007)

"Es ist leichter das Licht in sich selbst zu löschen, als die Dunkelheit in der Welt" Wächter der Nacht (Film)


----------



## Slit of Arthas (5. November 2007)

"Nothing is easier than being busy and nothing more difficult than being effective."

"Und alle Zeit, die nicht mit dem Herzen wahrgenommen wird, ist so verloren wie die Farben des Regenbogens für einen Blinden oder das Lied eines Vogels für einen Tauben."


----------



## Al Fifino (5. November 2007)

Dankbarkeit ist eine Sache, die verpflichtet.
Hilfe ebenso.

*

Das Glück endet niemals.
Es lässt sich gelegentlich nur etwas mehr Zeit.

*

Leben ist Liebe,
Liebe ist Wärme,
Wärme ist Licht
Und Licht ist Leben.

*

Ein kluger Mann, der sein Leben zu nutzen weiß.
Er wird glücklich sein, selbst in seinem Tod.

- Philip Winfried Weisel


----------



## LónêWòlf (5. November 2007)

Erstmal danke an alle ^^, habe schon fleißig aufgeschrieben, hier sind drei weitere ^^:

Persönlichkeiten werden nicht durch schöne Reden geformt, sondern durch Arbeit und eigene Leistung. (Albert Einstein)


Der Kreis ist eine Figur, bei der an allen Ecken und Kanten gespart wurde.(Unbekannt)


Die kalte Schnauze eines Hundes ist erfreulich warm gegen die Kaltschnäuzigkeit mancher Mitmenschen.(Ernst R. Hauschka)



Avyn ja der heißt Mao Tse Tung (<------ Weis ich durch C.S.I)


----------



## Tomtar (5. November 2007)

"i´m a leaf in the wind! Watch how i sore" hab ich aus einen film Serenty


----------



## Grishnagh (5. November 2007)

"Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten, wo kämen wir hin - und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge."   Hans A. Pestalozzi

"Wer wirklich Neues erdenken will, kann nicht verrückt genug sein."   Niels Bohr

"Es ist schwieriger, ein vorgefasste Meinugn zu zertrümmern als ein Atom"   Albert Einstein

"Vergib stets deinen Feinden. Nichts ärgert sie so."   Oscar Wilde

"Uhrzeiger sind Peitscher für alle, die sich als Rennpferde missbrauchen lassen"   Francois Mitterrand

"Wenn du Gott lachen sehen willst, dann versuche nur, dein Leben zu planen."   Ephraim Kishon

"Wenn du bei einem Streit unbedingt mal das letzte Wort haben musst, dann sag doch mal: Ich glaube, du hast Recht."   Thomas Hobbes

"Wer möchte nicht lieber durch Glück dümmer als durch Schaden klug werden?"   Salvador Dali

"Schweigen können zeugt von Kraft, Schweigen wollen von Nachsicht, Schweigen müssen vom Geist der Zeit."   Karl Julius Weber

"Der Teufel ist ein Optimist, wenn er glaubt, dass er die Menschen schlechter machen kann."   Karl Kraus

"Je mehr du dich selbst liebst, desto mehr bist du dein eigener Feind"   Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach

"Die Gewalt lebt davon, dass sie von den Anständigen nicht für möglich gehalten wird." Jean-Paul Sartre

"Andere für dumm zu halten ist ein sicherer Schutz davor, sie um ihr Leben zu beneiden."  Michael Rumpf

"Aufgeblasene Menschen leben in ständiger Angst vor spitzen Bemerkungen."
"Die Liebe wird von uns allen groß geschrieben.. Klar, weil es die Rechtschreibung von uns verlangt."   beide von Ernst Ferstl

Zitate sind klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (5. November 2007)

Ich mag lieber Filmzitate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"What the Hell is going on?" - Gates McFadden als Dr. Beverly Crusher...TNG müsste das gewesen sein
"Naja, wie war das, als sie damals in ihren Schuhen steckten?" "Ich hab Stiefel getragen." Sam Carter zu O'Neill in irgendeiner Stargate-Folge
"Ich bin nicht verrückt, ich hab nur ein anderes Bewusstsein in mir drinnen" - McKay in SG: A
"Sie haben 3/4 eines Sonnensystems zerstört!" "Ähm, 5/6, um genau zu sein" "Könnten sie ihr Ego mal einen Augenblick außen vor lassen?!" - Weir zu McKay, ebenfalls in SG: A

Sonst aus Büchern, ws mir grad einfällt: (Ist aber nicht genau)
"Captains Log... (...) Zudem sehen mich die Leute an, als würde ich jederzeit meinen Dolch, den ich aus sentimentalen Gründen bei mir trage, in die Tischplatte rammen. Ich weiß nicht, was sie dagegen haben. Es ist mein Schreibtisch, und wenn ich Lust dazu verspüre, ihn in Holzspäne zu verwandeln, werde ich das jederzeit tun. (...)" Peter David: Star Trek Die Neue Grenze - Bd. 1 : Captain Calhoun

*grinst* Jaja, Zitate sind was feines. Aus dem Grund zitier ich jetzt nochmal unsren alten Magier-KL: "Ich wusste, irgendwas war dumm daran, auf Alt+F4 nen Hotkey zu legen." (Tschuldige Eps, wenn du das liest: Das hab selbst ich bis jetzt nicht fertig gebracht. Und ich hab schonmal per Shooter Konsolenbefehl die Festplatte so derbst ruiniert, das n format:c fällig war. :x)


----------



## Besieger (6. November 2007)

@ Grishnagh 

oha die meisten davon sin ja echt geil respekt. muss mir gleich en paar merken.


----------



## Grishnagh (7. November 2007)

Danke!

Bin halt auch so ein Zitate-Freak, da hab' ich ein paar gute rausgesucht. Ist immer schön, wenn ein paar Leute was damit anfangen können ^^


----------



## Darkgaara (7. November 2007)

*"Es gibt Menschen, die einen Horizont mit dem Radius Null haben und dies ihren Standpunkt nennen"
(-Leonhard Euler, Mathematiker)*

*"Es ist gelogen, dass Videogames Kids beeinflussen. Hätte PAC MAN das getan, würden wir heute durch dunkle Räume irren, Pillen fressen und elektronische Musik hören!"
(-Kristian Wilson, Nintendo Inc., 1989)*


*"Computer games don’t affect kids; I mean if Pac-Man affected us as kids, we’d all be running around in darkened rooms, munching magic pills and listening to repetitive music."
(-Kristian Wilson, Nintendo Inc., 1989)*

*"Gott ist tot! Gott bleibt tot! Und wir haben ihn getötet! Wie trösten wir uns, die Mörder aller Mörder?"
(-Friedrich Nietzsche)*

*"Handle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, durch die du zugleich wollen kannst, dass sie ein allgemeines Gesetz werde."
(-Immanuel Kant)*

*Die letzte Stimme, die man hört, bevor die Welt explodiert, wird die Stimme eines Experten sein, der sagt: 'Das ist technisch unmöglich!' (Peter Ustinov, engl. Schauspieler und Schriftsteller, *1921)*

*Intelligenz ist die Fähigkeit Informationen zu empfangen, zu entschlüsseln und brauchbar weiter zu vermitteln. Dummheit bedeutet, diesen Prozess an einer beliebigen Stelle zu unterbrechen.
( - Robert Anton Wilson )*

*Der Nachteil der Intelligenz besteht darin, dass man ständig gezwungen ist, dazuzulernen.
( - George Bernard Shaw)*


*Nichts auf der Welt ist so gerecht verteilt wie der Verstand. Jeder glaubt, er habe genug davon.
( - René Descartes)*


*Die Dummheit erster Ordnung ist die Dummheit, die vorhandene Zusammenhänge nicht sieht. Die Dummheit zweiter Ordnung ist die Dummheit, die Zusammenhänge sieht, wo keine sind!
(– Rudi Wormser)*


*Ein Kluger bemerkt alles. Ein Dummer macht über alles eine Bemerkung.
( - Heinrich Heine)*

*Die Waffe der Kritik kann allerdings die Kritik der Waffen nicht ersetzen, die materielle Gewalt muss gestürzt werden durch materielle Gewalt, allein auch die Theorie wird zur materiellen Gewalt, sobald sie die Massen ergreift. Die Theorie ist fähig, die Massen zu ergreifen, sobald sie ad hominem demonstriert, und sie demonstriert ad hominem, sobald sie radikal wird. Radikal sein ist die Sache an der Wurzel fassen. Die Wurzel für den Menschen ist aber der Mensch selbst.
(- Karl Marx)*


----------



## Slit of Arthas (7. November 2007)

Gestern einen coolen gelesen:
"Erziehung ist der organisierte Widerstand der Erwachsenen gegen die Jugend"


----------



## LónêWòlf (14. November 2007)

Der Sprengradius einer Granate ist immer ein paar Zentimeter weiter als du springen kannst (CoD4 Verfasser Unbekannt)

Siehst du das hier, häh, N.Y.P.D. - Das bedeutet Nervenden Yunkees Piss ich aufs Dach!!! (Will Smith bei M.I.B.)

Der Tod lächelt uns alle an, das einzige was man machen kann ist zurücklächeln! (Marcus Aurelius)


----------



## Morphheus (14. November 2007)

"Lernen ist wie in einem reißenem Strom, wer fleißig rudert bleibt auf der Stelle; Wer nicht rudert treibt zurück" 
(Meine Mutter)


----------



## Jack Sparrow (15. November 2007)

"Alles was einmal Weg war, kommt irgendwann auf eine Unerklärliche Weise zurück...", von Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix.

"Oh mein Gott, sie haben Kenny getötet! Ihr Schweine!" das dürfte Klar sein xD


----------



## Alwynn (15. November 2007)

BloodyEyes schrieb:


> Hieß der nicht "M"ao Tse Tung , Avyn? ^^
> Ansonsten: " Alle Energien fließen dem großen Magneten gemäß!" -FaL
> Be Water my Friend ....



Es gab da auch mal einen Laotse...also ein Wort...aber der hiess nicht Tung...sondern nur Laotse...vielleicht meint er ja den...


----------



## x3n0n (15. November 2007)

"Fantasie ist wichtiger als Wissen, denn Wissen ist begrenzt..." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Thront (15. November 2007)

Ich würde mich gerne mit Ihnen auf geistiger Ebene duellieren...... aber ich sehe Sie sind unbewaffnet



unbekannt


----------



## Lurock (15. November 2007)

ein t-shirt spruch ist das, und wenns von unbekannt sit, ist es kein zitat oder?^^
aber witzig ist es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (15. November 2007)

t-shirt... also ich habs mal im internet gelesen, aber das würde schon passen.

mmh nun gut ist kein richtiges zitat, wenn ich mal wieder was nettes sehe poste ichs^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. November 2007)

*"Ich spucke auf die Horde"* - Zul'jin

*"Es hat ein Bullenmotor auf 350 PS aufgeblasen, es hat Bullenreifen, Bullengetriebe und Bullenstoßdämpfer. Das ist ein Modell das von katalytischen Konvertern gemacht worden ist, läuft also mit Normal-Benzin. Was sagst du jetzt? Ist das das neue Blues Mobil, oder was?!" - "Der Zigarettenanzünder ist im Arsch!"* - Blues Brothers

*- "Du brauchst Zeit, um erwachsen zu werden." 
- "Ich bin schon längst erwachsen. Ich werde nur noch älte." 
- "Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Ich bin alt genug, doch ich muss noch erwachsen werden."* - Leon der Profi


----------



## m@gG0t (17. November 2007)

Der Mensch erfand die Atombombe, doch keine Maus der Welt würde eine Mausefalle konstruieren. (Albert Einstein)


----------



## Veragron (18. November 2007)

"Wisch wisch wisch flop wisch wisch flop wisch wisch flopwisch flop wisch flop flop flap kratz." - Douglas Adams in Macht's gut und Danke für den Fisch.

"War es Rot-Rot-Grün oder Rot-Grün-Rot?" "Und sowas nennt sich Sprengmeister..." - Scorch & Fixxer in SW:Republic Commando.

"Wenn du das nochmal machst,dann nehm ich 'ne M79 und puste dir damit dein kleines bisschen Hirn quer über die Map. Narf." - Mein Freund vorhin beim _Soldat-Spielen, ich hatte ihn zwei mal mit der Kettensäge zerlegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Würdet ihr da drüben mal bitte ruhig sein?!" "Der nervt mich aber!" "Heul doch! - wo war ich?" - Unsre Deutschlehrerin zu nem Schüler, wur haben uns krankgelacht (:_


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. November 2007)

"Wer keine Angst vorm Teufel hat, braucht auch keinen Gott." (Böhse Onkelz - Kirche)

"Ein Pessimist ist ein Optimist mit Erfahrung." (Unbekannt)


----------



## Cyral (19. November 2007)

Diplomatie ist die Hohe Kunst einen Gegner solange anzulächeln, bis man ihm ein Messer in den Rücken stoßen kann (stammt von einem berühmten General, hab im Moment aber nicht den Namen parat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> "Wer keine Angst vorm Teufel hat, braucht auch keinen Gott." (Böhse Onkelz - Kirche)
> 
> "Ein Pessimist ist ein Optimist mit Erfahrung." (Unbekannt)


das sind mit abstand die besten und "wahrsten" zitate die ich kenne!


----------



## Soramac (19. November 2007)

*siehe Signatur*


----------



## Besieger (19. November 2007)

> *siehe Signatur*



naja find des jetzt weniger....

'Gott mit uns' Kaiser Willhelm II

'Wer will denn schon eine E-Gitarre hörn' Benny Goodman


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

"Männer sind Schweine." - Die Ärzte...irgendwie....wahr x:


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. November 2007)

´´Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren.´´

Finde ich sehr gut auch da es nichts von seiner wichtigen Bedeutung verloren hat.


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> ......
> 'Wer will denn schon eine E-Gitarre hörn' Benny Goodman


heeee, E-Gitarre ist hundertmal besser als
"Klarinette" oder was der Hr. Goodman auch immer spielt!
Meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nurlo (19. November 2007)

Öfters als 2 mal abschütteln ist selbstbefriedigung. -Homer Simpson


----------



## Boomman (19. November 2007)

Ich bin egoist ich leb für mich selbst. (unbekannt)

Der dumme hat das Herz im Maul, der kluge aber hat den Mund im herzen. (unbekannt)


----------



## Dracun (19. November 2007)

Mit einem kurzen Schweifwedeln kann ein Hund mehr Gefühl ausdrücken, als mancher Mensch mit stundenlangem Gerede.
Louis Armstrong (2)
04.08.1901 - 06.07.1971
US-amerikanischer Jazzmusiker​


----------



## Darkunit (19. November 2007)

"ein kluges pferd spingt nie höher, als es muss."


----------



## Xyphmon (20. November 2007)

- Ich war traurig, weil ich keine Schuhe hatte, bis ich einen Mann sah, der keine Füsse hatte. (Afrikanisches Sprichwort)

- Und sie dreht sich doch! (dürfte bekannt sein, G.G.)

- Ein Pessimist ist ein Mensch, der von 2 Übeln beide wählt.


----------



## Eisfieber (25. November 2007)

Die meisten Menschen sterben lieber als nachzudenken. Genaugenommen tun sie es sogar.
-Bertrand Russell

Jede ausreichend fortgeschrittene Technologie kann man von Magie nicht unterscheiden...

-Arthur C. Clarke

Wo es kein Vergnügen gibt, dort wird auch kein Gewinn erziehlt.

-William Shakespear

und zu guter letzt

Uns ist dieses Problem bekannt und wir arbeiten daran

- Unbekannter GM


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. November 2007)

> Uns ist dieses Problem bekannt und wir arbeiten daran
> 
> - Unbekannter GM



Herlich mehr davon *wegwerf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (25. November 2007)

"Je mehr Käse, umso mehr Löcher. Je mehr Löcher, umso weniger Käse. Fazit: Je mehr Käse, umso weniger Käse." - unbekannt


----------



## Ainz (25. November 2007)

"Wenn ich es hier schaffe, dann schaffe ich es überall"  - Sinatra

"mein Schmerz könnte mein bester Freund sein, was schon Hart ist.
Aber er ist der einzige der immer da ist."     - Azad


----------



## Gronwell (25. November 2007)

"Es war unmöglich, doch der Narr wußte es nicht, er versuchte es und es gelang ihm." (unbekannt)

"Life is what happens to you while you´re busy making other plans." (John Lennon)


----------



## Licanin (25. November 2007)

"Es tut mir nicht Leid das andere meine Ideen klauen, sondern, das die anderen keine eigenen Ideen haben!" 

Nikola Tesla, Serbischer Erfinder


----------



## Rabenbunt (25. November 2007)

"Life... is like a grapefruit. It's sort of orangey-yellow and dimpled on the outside, wet and squidgy in the middle. It's got pips inside, too. Oh, and some folks have half a one for breakfast." (so long and thanks for all the fish)'

"We can't win against obsession. They care, we don't. They win."

-Douglas Adams


----------



## Carcharoth (25. November 2007)

Gib einem Mann ein Feuer und er hat Wärme für den ganzen Tag. Stecke einen Mann in Feuer und er hat Wärme bis ans Ende seines Lebens.


Die Einsamkeit ist die liebste Gespielin des Wahnsinns

Everything you need is around you.
The only danger is inside you.


Wenn Du mich zwingen willst, mit Dir ins Paradies zu kommen,dann weigere ich mich. Aber wenn Du mich als Freund bittest, dich in die Hölle zu begleiten, bin ich dabei.


Es ist nicht so, dass mich Misserfolge depremieren.<br>Inzwischen langweilen sie mich sogar.


Unmögliches erledige ich sofort. Wunder dauern etwas länger.


Nur die Dunkelheit ist echt, das Licht scheint nur so


Das größte Vergnügen im Leben besteht darin, Dinge zu tun, die man nach Meinung anderer Leute nicht fertigbringt


Wer einsam ist spielt gerne den Clown. Niemand ahnt unter der Narrengrimasse das Weinen.


----------



## Ainz (27. November 2007)

Wenn man einen Engel sucht, und nur auf die Flügel schaut.
Kann es passieren, das man eine Gans mit nach Hause bringt


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2007)

_"Von Zeit zu Zeit muss der Baum der Freiheit mit dem Blut von Patrioten und Tyrannen gestärkt werden"_ - Thomas Jefferson

_"Patriotismus ist die Tugend der Boshaften,"_ - Oskar Wilde

_"Er ist nicht tot. Und weißt du wieso? Weil ich ihn nicht getötet habe."_ - Duell, Enemy at the Gates

_"Coffey. Wie das Getränk, nur ein bisschen anders geschrieben."_ - The Green Mile


----------



## AhLuuum (29. November 2007)

Wie ging dieses eine Zitat doch gleich? 
"Zuerst verschleppte man die Sozialisten, aber ich sagte nichts, ich war ja keine Sozialist.
Dann verschleppten sie die Juden, aber ich sagte nichts, ich war ja kein Jude." etc.

Ich brauchs mal ganz schnell, bitte.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. November 2007)

"You are not prepared!" - Illidan Stormrage ~ Herrscher der Scherbenwelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (29. November 2007)

Ahlluum, danach kamen glaub ich die Zigeuner, und dann komm

Und dann verschleppten sie mich, und es war keiner mehr da der etwas hätte sagen können oder so....


----------



## Veragron (29. November 2007)

'Martin, wieso akzeptiert Lyttelman von ihnen die Anrede mit blankem Namen, und von mir verlangt er, dass ich ihn ''Mylord'' nenne?' 'Weil ich nach dem Tod meines Vaters Herzog von Chandos werde, und er nur Graf ist.' 'Dieses Schiff geht noch an den hier vorhandenen Adelstiteln unter.' ~ Segel in  Flammen von Frank Adams


----------



## AhLuuum (30. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Ahlluum, danach kamen glaub ich die Zigeuner, und dann komm
> 
> Und dann verschleppten sie mich, und es war keiner mehr da der etwas hätte sagen können oder so....



Weisst du auch, von wem das ist?


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

"Der Bau von Luftschlössern kostet nichts, aber ihre Zerstörung ist sehr teuer."

- Francois Mauriac


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

'Sie gehört nicht dir, doch sie ist deine Welt!' - Aus 'Deine Welt' von E Nomine....so wahr, wenn man sich das mal zu herzen nehmen würde...


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Dezember 2007)

- "macht kaputt was euch kaputt macht" (ton steine scherben)

- "wer kämpft kann verliern, wer nich kämpft hat scho verlorn" (ka)

- "socialismo o muerte" (fidel)

- "habt mut zu kämpfen!
    habt mut zu siegen!
    denn für alles reaktionäre gilt,
    daß es nicht fällt,
    wenn man es nicht niederschlägt" (mao)

- "die revolution sagt:
    ich war
    ich bin
    ich werde sein" (rosa luxemburg)

- "ihr habt die macht, uns gehört die nacht" (rote zora)

- "deutsche, kauft deutsche bananen!" (kurt tucholsky)

- "golfen gegen deutschland"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab ich ma auf nem antifa-transpi gesehn un fands einfach derbe geil)

- sig anguggen (der obere spruch is von der raf)


----------



## Besieger (3. Dezember 2007)

> "macht kaputt was euch kaputt macht" (ton steine scherben)
> 
> - "wer kämpft kann verliern, wer nich kämpft hat scho verlorn" (ka)
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Linksextremismus

L. bezeichnet die fundamentale, politisch-ideologische Ablehnung des modernen demokratischen Verfassungsstaates durch Personen oder Gruppen, die der äußersten Linken des politischen Spektrums zugerechnet werden. L. akzeptiert und wendet Gewalt gegen Personen und Sachen als Mittel der politischen Auseinandersetzung an. Für den dt. Linksextremismus steht insbesondere die sog. Rote Armee Fraktion (RAF).


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Dezember 2007)

@ besieger

jetz haste bewiesn dass du fähig bist andre zu zitiern un copy&paste auf einträge aus irgend einer enzyklopädie anzuwenden.... tolle leistung xD
es fehlt noch der grund warum du des alles gemacht


----------



## Isegrim (3. Dezember 2007)

risentrolli und Besieger, Diskussionen über politische Anschauungen bitte per PN. Oder in einem separaten Thread (obwohl ... das dann wohl lieber doch nicht).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (3. Dezember 2007)

Hier Roman Nagel.Falls ich ihr Bewusstsein meinem unbedingt aufdringen muss, hinterlassen sie eine Nachricht
(Ocean's thirteen,Eddie Izzard).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

"Einen gepflegten Meinungsaustausch sehe ich so: Ihr kommt mit Eurer und geht mit meiner." (Meine Musik-Lehrerin vor langer Zeit)


----------



## Besieger (3. Dezember 2007)

@riesentrolli

bla bla bla

'In Österreich wird jeder das was er nicht ist'


----------



## Raminator (3. Dezember 2007)

hier mal ein paar arabische bzw von islamischen philosophen

"Wo ein grosser Schatz liegt,
da wartet auch eine grosse Schlange!"
von Saadi 

Leben ist nur zwischen den beiden Polen möglich: wer "Tag" sagt, schließt auch "Nacht" ein; "Mann" ist undenkbar ohne "Weib"; wer "Gesundheit" sagt, weiß auch von Krankheit. So wandelt der Mensch auch auf dem schmalen Grad zwischen Gutem und Bösem, zwischen Milde und Strenge. Doch keiner dieser beiden Aspekte darf im menschlichen Handeln übertrieben werden: "Die besten Dinge sind die mittleren", sagt das hadith. Nichts sollte isoliert betrachtet werden. Das gilt für alles in der Welt; es gilt auch für die Welt selbst.
Weisheit des Islam

"Die Preise sind das Werk Gottes" 
Prophet Mohammed

"Ein Wort ist wie ein Pfeil, der, einmal von der Sehne geschnellt, nicht zurückgehalten werden kann." unbekannt (also mir,kenne es zwar^^)

Derjenige verdient es, ins Paradies zu gelangen,
der seine Freunde zum Lachen bringt.
- Koran


Arabisches Sprichwörter

Wenn du redest, dann muß deine Rede besser sein als dein Schweigen gewesen wäre.

Einen toten Löwen kann man leicht prügeln.

Wer ein Kamel liebt, muß sich mit seinen Höckern abfinden.

Einen Stein, der für die Mauer paßt, läßt man nicht auf der Straße liegen.

Vetraue auf Allah, doch binde zuerst Dein Kamel an.



so das wars erstmal ne^^


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

> Vetraue auf Allah, doch binde zuerst Dein Kamel an.



Das gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (4. Dezember 2007)

"Einer Frau Komplimente zu machen ist wie Topfschlagen im Minenfeld". (Der Zitierte ist mir unbekannt, das Zitat habe ich grade in einer Nachricht eines Freundes aus MSN entdeckt.)


----------



## Paule1991 (8. Dezember 2007)

"Wenn du nem Auto ausweichen kannst kannst du auch nem Ball ausweichen!!" Patches O´Houlihan (Dodgeball)


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Dezember 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> "Einer Frau Komplimente zu machen ist wie Topfschlagen im Minenfeld". (Der Zitierte ist mir unbekannt, das Zitat habe ich grade in einer Nachricht eines Freundes aus MSN entdeckt.)



O M G

Das ist geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Ein Huhn ist kein Vogel,
Und eine Frau ist kein Mensch.  (Unbekannt)


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ein Huhn ist kein Vogel,
> Und eine Frau ist kein Mensch.  (Unbekannt)




Bitte???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was für einer bist du denn?

1. unter einem anständigen Zitat gehört die Quelle..

2. das ist ein doofes Zitat -.-


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

1. Die Quelle ist mir unbekannt.
2. Deine Meinung ist subjektiv. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

prinzipell denke ich, dass wenn du etwas postest dieser Meinung bist.. Warum sollten frauen keine Menschen sein?


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Dies ist ein ZITATE-Thread. Wenn man also ein Zitat postet, muss man nicht zwangsläufig dieser Meinung sein. Ich zB habe das Zitat gerade bei einem Freund in der Skype-Info (oder wie immer das heißt) gesehen.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

ich finde es einfach nicht ok.. egal ob irgendwo gelesen oder nicht.. frauen feindliche sachen müssen auch in einem zitate threat nicht sein!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Dezember 2007)

> ich finde es einfach nicht ok.. egal ob irgendwo gelesen oder nicht.. frauen feindliche sachen müssen auch in einem zitate threat nicht sein!


/sign!!!


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

"Alea Iacta Est - Die Würfel sind gefallen" 

Julius Cäsar


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

"Suche nicht nach Fehlern, suche nach Lösungen."

Henry Ford


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Elchen schrieb:


> ich finde es einfach nicht ok.. egal ob irgendwo gelesen oder nicht.. frauen feindliche sachen müssen auch in einem zitate threat nicht sein!


Tut mir Leid, dass ich dir da widerspreche, aber Zitat ist Zitat,
ich wüsste nicht, dass das der TE genauer definiert hat..
Von daher würde ich sagen, dass ein frauendfeindliches
Zitat auch ein Zitat ist, es muss einem ja nicht gefallen,
aber das es hier nix zu suchen hat, ist totaler
Mummpitz!


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Omnes eodem cogimur.

(Horaz)


----------



## Besieger (9. Dezember 2007)

"Die Europäer glauben, dass die Muslime nur zum Geldverdienen nach Europa gekommen sind. Aber Allah hat einen anderen Plan." - Necmettin Erbakan, ehemaliger Ministerpräsident der Türkei am 15. April 2001 in Hagen.


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß nicht mit welchen Waffen der dritte Weltkrieg ausgetragen wird, aber im vierten werden wir mit Steinen und Stöcken kämpfen.

Albert Einstein  

*auf Sig .guck*


----------



## Durlok (10. Dezember 2007)

*Turn on, tune in, drop out*
by Timothy Leary

*Die Evolution der Menschheit besteht in der Veränderung des Bewussteins*
by Albert Hofmann


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Nicht Sieg sollte der Sinn der Diskussion sein, sondern Gewinn.

Joseph Joubert


----------



## Dargun (10. Dezember 2007)

Sag Menschen nie, wie sie Dinge tun sollen. Sag ihnen was zu tun ist, und sie werden dich mit ihrem Einfallsreichtum überraschen.

General George S.Patton


----------



## Thorgun (10. Dezember 2007)

zitate.net bietet einiges


----------



## Frank-414 (10. Dezember 2007)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Zitaten-Freak, ich sammle sie mit Leidenschaft, wenn ihr ein paar Kennt, bitte hier reinposten und mit dem Namen von dem der ihn gesagt/geschrieben hat.



Ich empfehle Dir den Kauf dieses Buches. Es ist zwar nur noch schwierig zu bekommen, da es nicht mehr gedruckt wird, aber es ist für Zitate-Suchen einfach genial.

Habe es seit einigen Jahren und u.a. 64 der Zitate für meine _WC_-Screenshot-Comics als Quelle verwendet.

Wenn Dir das nicht reicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG - Frank


----------



## Thorgun (10. Dezember 2007)

Idealisten sind Menschen, die so tun, als könnte man Ideale verwirklichen. - William Faulkner


----------



## Hellb3nder (10. Dezember 2007)

- Wer anderen eine Bratwurst brät, der hat ein Bratwurstbratgerät.

- Tugend = Botox für Arme

- Echte Männer essen keinen Honig, echte Männer kauen Bienen.

- Der Pessimist sieht die Probleme in den Chancen; der Optimist sieht die Chancen in den Problemen.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

"Ich habe viel mit Oskar Schindler gemeinsam! Wir haben z.B. beide Granaten für die Nazis gebaut! Nur meine haben funktioniert!"

Montgomery Burns

"Mhhh... Todesursache der Eltern?"  "Sie waren mir im Weg!"

Montgomery Burns


----------



## Licanin (10. Dezember 2007)

Störe niemals den Gegner während er Fehler begeht!

Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Das, wobei unsere Berechnungen versagen, nennen wir Zufall.

Albert Einstein


----------



## Gronwell (11. Dezember 2007)

»Saddam ist aber ein Bösewicht, nicht wahr?« (»But Saddam is evil, isn’t he?«).

Tony Blair, als er sich beraten ließ, vorm Irakkrieg, wers lesen möchte hier.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Interessante Selbstgespräche setzen einen klugen Partner voraus.

Herbert George Wells


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du dich mit dem Teufel einlässt, verändert sich nicht der Teufel, der Teufel verändert dich!

Ist zwar kein Zitat aber ein cooles Sprichwort ^^


----------



## Gronwell (11. Dezember 2007)

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen etwas, was möglicherweise kaputtgehen könnte und etwas, was unmöglich kaputtgehen kann, besteht darin, daß sich bei allem, was unmöglich kaputtgehen kann, falls es doch kaputtgeht, normalerweise herausstellt, daß es unmöglich zerlegt oder repariert werden kann.

Douglas Adams


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Halts Maul!

Bernhard Lehner


----------



## Besieger (11. Dezember 2007)

Der Tod eines einzelnen eine Tragödie. Der Tod von Millionen nur eine Statistik

Josef Stalin


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Ist etwas da, nur weil wir es sehen?

RelativitätsTheorie


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Theory is, when you think something works, but it doesn't.
Practice is, when something works but you don't know why.
Windows combines theory and practice: Nothing works, and nobody knows why.

(Weiß jemand von wem das war? Das ist mir grad so eingefallen.)


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Geld ist nichts, aber viel Geld ist etwas anderes.

Sigmund Freud


----------



## LónêWòlf (13. Dezember 2007)

Erst mal danke an alle die hier gepostet haben ^^


"Wer die Wahrheit kennt ist des Wahnsinn einen Schritt näher" (Meins)

"Was sind die drei Grundlegensten Emotionen eines Menschen? Gier, Angst und nochmals Gier" (Hawkeye Pierce aus der Serie M*A*S*H)

"Mein Wappenzeichen ist ein geducktes Huhn" (Hawkeye Pierce aus der Serie M*A*S*H)

"Kein Mensch kann wunschlos glücklich sein, denn das Glück besteht ja gerade im Wünschen"(Attila Hörbiger)

"Gott warum?" letzten Worte von Luzifer an Gott bevor er/sie verbannt wurde

@Die zwei die sich gestritten haben (weiß den Namen nicht mehr), Ich bitte euch, besser gesagt den einen, keine Rassenfeindlichen oder ähnliche Zitate zu schreiben, denn sonst könnte man ja zb. "Die deutsche Rasse ist die Herrenrasse" (Adolf Hitler) oder "Frauen sind nicht mehr als verschüttetes Wasser" Konfuzius, Posten, aber sonst weiter so liebe Buffies!!


----------



## Karzaak (13. Dezember 2007)

Kein Vater sollte sein Kind zu Grabe tragen

-Théoden


----------



## LónêWòlf (13. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt


Frau: ein Kamel, das uns hilft, die Wüste des Lebens zu durchqueren. (Ben Gurion)

Es ist einfacher, kritisch zu sein als korrekt. (Benjamin Disraeli brit. Politiker und Schriftsteller)

Ein Frauenherz und eine Festung sind sich darin ähnlich, daß man beide erst kennenlernt, nachdem man sie erobert hat. (Ludwig Kalisch)


----------



## Amarillo (13. Dezember 2007)

Ritze, ratze, rotze ...................................... Finger in der Fahrradkette


----------



## Karzaak (13. Dezember 2007)

Schweinebien!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich die Menschen gefragt hätte, was sie wollen, hätten sie gesagt schnellere Pferde.

Henry Ford


----------



## Besieger (13. Dezember 2007)

> Wenn ich die Menschen gefragt hätte, was sie wollen, hätten sie gesagt schnellere Pferde.
> 
> Henry Ford



des is ma richtig edel


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

hihi ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2007)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> @Die zwei die sich gestritten haben (weiß den Namen nicht mehr), Ich bitte euch, besser gesagt den einen, keine Rassenfeindlichen oder ähnliche Zitate zu schreiben, denn sonst könnte man ja zb. "Die deutsche Rasse ist die Herrenrasse" (Adolf Hitler) oder "Frauen sind nicht mehr als verschüttetes Wasser" Konfuzius, Posten, aber sonst weiter so liebe Buffies!!


könntest du dir vllt doch noch ma die mühe machen dich zu erinnern wen du meinst denn ich fühle mich irgendwie angesprochen und vollkommen zu unrecht aufs übelste beleidigt


----------



## LónêWòlf (14. Dezember 2007)

@Riesentrolli, es tut mir echt leid, ich wollte dich nicht angreifen oder beleidigen.
Ich meinte damit Veragron, mit seinem Spruch "Frauen sind keine Menschen", vor dir ziehe ich den Hut denn du hast, für mich, sehr gute ansichten/Gedanken.

P.S. Und natürlich verzeihung an alle die sich auch angegriffen fühlten!


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

> To Err is Human, to *ARR* is Pirate!


- Spruch eines unbekannten Ninjapiraten.


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Dezember 2007)

Siehst du das hier, häh, N.Y.P.D.?
Das bedeutet Nervenden Yunkees Piss ich aufs Dach!!!


----------



## LónêWòlf (14. Dezember 2007)

Sorry aber das habe ich schon geschrieben ^^ ERSTER!!!111


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Dezember 2007)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> @Riesentrolli, es tut mir echt leid, ich wollte dich nicht angreifen oder beleidigen.
> Ich meinte damit Veragron, mit seinem Spruch "Frauen sind keine Menschen", vor dir ziehe ich den Hut denn du hast, für mich, sehr gute ansichten/Gedanken.
> 
> P.S. Und natürlich verzeihung an alle die sich auch angegriffen fühlten!


danke für die klarstellung und nochmals /sign!


----------



## LónêWòlf (17. Dezember 2007)

Könnt ihr mir bitte erklären wie die sätze /sign, etc. bedeuten??


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Dezember 2007)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir bitte erklären wie die sätze /sign, etc. bedeuten??


/sign = etwas "unterschreiben", also genau so sehen (zumindest nach meinem verständnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
/push = ich denke mal, dass du damit etwas vorantreiben, voranschieben möchtest, z.b. ein thema das deiner meinung nach zu wenig beachtet wird

hoffe ich konnte dir n bissl helfen


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Becks to the Topic: 'Rufen Sie mich an, um ihre Audioeinstellungen zu überprüfen.' - Skype Testanruf


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Dezember 2007)

dvd abend:
person1: spiel mir das lied vom tod is übelst geil
person2: kenn ich nich
person3: ich auch nich
person1(!): ja ich auch nich

wir ham uns sowas von weggeschmissen!! zu geil


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Dezember 2007)

Hab mal meine P.M.s durchgeblättert und ein paar Zitate rausgepickt.

"Die Geschichte lehrt dauernd, aber sie findet keine Schüler (Ingeborg Bachmann)

"Man kann die Erkenntnisse der Medizin auf eine knappe Formel bringen: Wasser, mäßig genossen, ist unschädlich." (Mark Twain)

"Die Dummheit ist die Sonderbarste aller Krankheiten. Der Kranke leidet niemals unter ihr. Aber die anderen leiden. (Paul-Henri Spaack)

"Nicht die Tatsachen, sondern die Meinungen über Tatsachen bestimmen das Zusammenleben." (Epiktet)

"Unter sozailen Randschichten kann man auch die Intelligenz verstehen." (Werner Schneyder)


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Hier ein paar meiner Lieblingszitate aus dem Film Spaceballs:

-"Ich war deines Vaters Bruders Neffen Cousins früherer Zimmernachbar."
 "Und zu was macht uns das?" 
 "Zu nichts ... und genau das mache ich jetzt mit dir."

-"Was ist denn das für ne eigenartige Szene? Wann ist die denn in dem Film überhaupt zu sehen?" - " Jetzt gerade. Das sehen sie jetzt gerade, Sir. Alles was jetzt gerade abläuft, passiert jetzt." - "Ja und die Vergangenheit?" - "Die ist vorbei." - "Seit wann?" - "Seit jetzt. Wir sind jetzt im Jetzt." - "Zurück in die Vergangenheit." - "Und wann?" - "Na jetzt." - "Jetzt?" - "Jetzt." - "Das geht nicht." - "Wieso nicht?" - "Es ist vorbei." - "Seit wann?" - "Seit jetzt." - "Wann wird das damals eigentlich jetzt?" - "Schon bald."

-"Lord Helmchen: "Verpassen sie ihnen einen Schuss vor den Bug!" - *Bordschütze schießt Schiff ab* - Helmchen: "Ich sagte vor den Bug und nicht mittendurch" - Bordschütze (extremer Schieler): "Verzeihen Sie Sir. Ich tu was ich kann." - Helmchen: "Wer hat den denn zum Kanonier ernannt ?" - Major (ebenfalls extremer Schieler): "Das war ich Sir, er ist mein Cousin" - Helmchen: "Wie ist Ihr Name ?" - Major: "Arschloch." - Helmchen: "Das weiß ich selber, ich will Ihren Namen!" - Major: "Das ist mein Name Sir. Major Arschloch." - Helmchen: "Und Ihr Cousin ?" - Major: "Ebenfalls ein Arschloch! Oberschütze Mark Phillip Arschloch!" - Helmchen: "Wieviele Arschlöcher sind den noch auf diesem Schiff ??" - *Ganze Crew steht auf* - "Wir alle Sir!!" - Helmchen: "Ich habs gewusst. Ich bin von Arschlöchern umgeben... feuert weiter ihr Arschlöcher!!!""

-"...durchkämmt die Wüste!"


----------



## Rhokan (12. April 2008)

Weniger Arbeit, mehr Gewalt!
-Edmund Stoiber

paar (lustig gemeinte) zitate über frauen:

Bigamie bedeutet, eine Frau zu viel
zu haben. Monogamie ist dasselbe!
Rowan Atkinson

Es ist schon komisch, dass ein
Mann, der sich um nichts auf
der Welt Sorgen machen muss,
hingeht und eine Frau heiratet&#8230;
Eminem 

Die Frau ist die einzige Beute, die
ihrem Jäger auflauert&#8230;
Jörg Knör 

Eine Ehe ist wie ein
Restaurantbesuch: Man denkt
immer, man hat das Beste
gewählt, bis man sieht, was der
Nachbar bekommt&#8230;
Bernd Stelter 

In Bier sind weibliche Hormone.
Trinkt man zu viel davon, redet man
wirr und kann kein Auto mehr
fahren&#8230;
Craig David 

Es gibt nur eines, was teurer ist als
eine Frau nämlich eine Ex-Frau&#8230;
Jack Nicholson

Feminismus existiert nur, um
hässliche Frauen in die
Gesellschaft zu integrieren&#8230;
Charles Bukowski 


weiß nich was alles schon gepostet wurde, hab net alle seiten durchgelesen^^


----------



## -MH-Elron (13. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> _"Von Zeit zu Zeit muss der Baum der Freiheit mit dem Blut von Patrioten und Tyrannen gestärkt werden"_ - Thomas Jefferson
> 
> _"Patriotismus ist die Tugend der Boshaften,"_ - Oskar Wilde



Beide aus "The Rock", in genau der Reihenfolge^^

"Die Herrschaft der Dummen scheint unausweichlich und für alle Zeiten gesichert. Das Einzige, das ihre Tyrannei erträglich macht ist ihr erbärmlicher Mangel an Konsequenz!"


----------



## Besieger (13. April 2008)

"Wer auf den Krieg vorbereitet ist, kann den Frieden am Besten wahren." - George Washington


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2008)

"if war is the answer, the question must be fucking stupid" - irgend ne schweizer antimilitaristische gruppe (name grad entfallen xD)


----------



## Incontemtio (13. April 2008)

Der Friede bringt mehr Bastarde hervor als der Krieg Menschen erwürgt. _William Shakespeare.   _

Um bei Krieg und Frieden zu bleiben ...


----------



## Vreen (13. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> - "macht kaputt was euch kaputt macht" (ton steine scherben)




nope, is von rio reiser in der form


----------



## Vreen (13. April 2008)

so lange man lebt soll man rauchen.

körschgen


----------



## Vreen (13. April 2008)

Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen: Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Nationalsozialismus. Man kann intelligent und Nazi sein. Dann ist man nicht anständig. Man kann anständig und Nazi sein. Dann ist man nicht intelligent. Und man kann anständig und intelligent sein. Dann ist man kein Nazi.
Gerhard Bronner


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Ein paar Zitate aus "Die Simpsons":


"Sie müssen lauter sprechen, ich habe nur ein Handtuch um!"


"Dad, du hast Zombie Flanders erschossen!!!!!"
"Ach, der war'n Zombie?"


"Gib Ruhe Gehirn, sonst bekommst du wieder eins mit dem Wattestäbchen verpasst!"


"Simpson, ich werde den Schlüssel schon bekommen...auch wenn ich sie dafür umlegen muss."
"Nur über meine Leiche!!"


"Wir brauchen mehr Spezialsoße! Stell den Senf in die Sonne!"


"Mit wievel T schreibt man unschuldig?"


"Ausgezeichnet!"

"Doh"


----------



## riesentrolli (15. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> nope, is von rio reiser in der form


klugscheißer -.-


----------



## Besieger (15. April 2008)

Drum wage es und wäre es nur einen Tag ein freies Volk zu sein.

Georg Herwegh


----------



## Vreen (15. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> klugscheißer -.-





selbstsicherheit sieht nur von unten aus wie arroganz


----------



## Besieger (15. April 2008)

"Auch wenn man unterliegt, soll man es in Ehren tun." - Niccolo Machiavelli


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> selbstsicherheit sieht nur von unten aus wie arroganz


von unten?
das klingt für mich jetzt aber etwas arrogant^^


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> von unten?
> das klingt für mich jetzt aber etwas arrogant^^


Damit hast du die These doch bewiesen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (15. April 2008)

"Ick kann jar nich soville fressen, wie ick kotzen möchte."
Max Liebermann


----------



## Incontemtio (15. April 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> "Ick kann jar nich soville fressen, wie ick kotzen möchte."
> Max Liebermann



Das Zitat ist genial, aber wer den Zusammenhang nicht kennt versteht rein gar nichts.


----------



## Gronwell (15. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Das Zitat ist genial, aber wer den Zusammenhang nicht kennt versteht rein gar nichts.



Die Entstehungsgeschichte ist sicherlich wahrlich gräßlich...anwenden kann ich es für meinen Teil fast auf die ganze Gesellschaft.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

> Optimismus ist purer Informationsmangel.



Das gefällt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesata (15. April 2008)

there are 10 types of people in the world. those who understand binary and those who don't. 
(verfasser unbekannt)
real Programmers don't document - if it was hard to write, it should be hard to understand!
(verfasser unbekannt)
640 kB ought to be enough for anybody.
(bill gates)


----------



## Besieger (16. April 2008)

"Islam, diese absurde Theologie eines unmoralischen Beduinen, ist eine verwesende Leiche, die unser Leben vergiftet..." - Mustafa Kemal Atatürk


----------



## jazz.mazz (16. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> von unten?
> das klingt für mich jetzt aber etwas arrogant^^



ach herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Wir sind was immer wir tun" - Aristoteles

"Angewohnheiten kann man leider nicht aus dem Fenster schmeißen. 
Man muss sie die Treppe hinunterprügeln - Stufe für Stufe." - Mark Twain


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2009)

*Thread ausgrab, Zauberspruch wirk*

LEBE!!! LEBE!!! MUAHAHAHAHA!!!

*hust*

Das Ding ist so gut, das muss hier rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Es gibt Tage, wo mich ein Gefühl heimsucht, schwärzer als die schwärzeste Melancholie - die Menschenverachtung. Und damit ich keinen Zweifel darüber lasse, was ich verachte, wen ich verachte: der Mensch von heute ist es, der Mensch, mit dem ich verhängnisvoll gleichzeitig bin. Der Mensch von heute - ich ersticke an seinem unreinen Atem ..._

~ Friedrich Nietzsche ~


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

_They say time is the fire in which we burn_

Tolian Soran


----------



## Alion (11. März 2009)

Siehe Meine Signatur.

Die Erde ist die Wiege der Menschheit. Aber wir können nicht für immer in der Wiege bleiben. - Konstantin Eduardowitsch Ziolkowski


----------



## nemø (11. März 2009)

Coffey. Wie das Getränk, nur ein bisschen anders geschrieben." - The Green Mile 
*schwärm*

Mein Name ist Forrest, Forrest Guuummp
*wer wohl?*

Sie hat krebs.sie wird sterben.Langweilig!!!
*dr. House*

Der Weg entsteht, wenn man ihn geht. 
*aus China*


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2009)

"Ich schütze Grundrechte, ich gefährde sie nicht."

schäuble in einem interview mit der taz


----------



## Scub4 (11. März 2009)

"Zum Augenblicke möcht ich sagen: Verweile doch, du bist so schön,
es könn` die Spuren meiner Erdentage nicht in Äonen untergehen!"

Goethes Faust

"Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur stärker"

Nietzsche

"Sind meine neuen Boxershorts etwa aus Baumwolle? Mein Nacktmull kriegt gleich nen Hitzschlag"

Dr.Bob Kelso


----------



## nemø (11. März 2009)

Everybody lies!
Dr House


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. März 2009)

ich könnte manchmal vor glück eine ganze allee von purzelbäumen schlagen
-heinz erhardt


----------



## Deanne (12. März 2009)

_"Je weniger Intelligenz einer hat, desto weniger bemerkt er den Mangel, desto selbstsicherer fühlt er sich. Wenn große Künstler zu den Phantasievollsten und Sensibelsten gehören, kann Selbstbewußtsein auf keinen Fall ihr Markenzeichen sein."_ 

- Esther Vilar


----------



## Thraslon (12. März 2009)

"Es ist fast unmöglich, die Fackel der Wahrheit durch ein Gedränge zu tragen, ohne jemandem dabei den Bart zu sengen."

"Wenn er seinen Verstand gebrauchen sollte, so war es ihm, als wenn jemand, der beständig seine rechte Hand gebraucht hat, etwas mit der linken tun sollte."

"Dass ich etwas, ehe ich es glaube, erst durch meine Vernunft laufen lasse, ist mir nicht ein Haar wunderbarer, als dass ich erst etwas im Vorhof meiner Kehle kaue, ehe ich es hinunterschlucke. Es ist sonderbar, so etwas zu sagen, und für unsere Zeiten zu hell, aber ich fürchte, es ist für zweihunder Jahr, von hier ab gerechnet, zu dunkel."

~ Georg Christoph Lichtenberg

Alle in den Zeiten der Aufklärung. Wer nicht viel von dieses Epoche weiß, wird es schwer haben den richtigen Sinn hier zu erkennen.


----------



## Evíga (12. März 2009)

"I think there is a world market for maybe five computers."

~ Thomas Watson, Chairman of IBM 1943


----------



## Dimiteri (17. März 2009)

ich bin perfekt den ich weis das es unmöglich ist perfekt zu sein (von mir)
ich weis das ich nicht weis (aristhoteles oder sokrates grad zu faul nachzugucken)


----------



## Night falls (17. März 2009)

> ich bin perfekt den ich weis das es unmöglich ist perfekt zu sein (von mir)
> ich weis das ich nicht weis (aristhoteles oder sokrates grad zu faul nachzugucken)



fail


Mhm zum Thema:

"Moral ist die hässliche Schwester der Ethik, das stimmt - aber abgetrieben wird im Dutzend, nie allein. Hinfort mit beiden!"
von Susanne Blech - Elektroband, und so wahr.


----------



## Kurushimi (17. März 2009)

Man soll den Menschen nie sagen, wie sie etwas tun sollen, sondern nur, was sie tun sollen. Dann wird ihr Einfallsreichtum einen verblüffen. (George Smith Patton, Jr.)

Nicht Sieg sollte der Sinn der Diskussion sein, sondern Gewinn. (Joseph Joubert)

Es stimmt, daß Arbeit noch nie irgendjemanden umgebracht hat. Aber warum das Risiko eingehen? (Ronald Reagan)

EDV-Systeme verarbeiten, womit sie gefüttert werden. Kommt Mist rein, kommt Mist raus. (André Kostolany)

Das ist schön bei den Deutschen: Keiner ist so verrückt, daß er nicht einen noch Verrückteren fände, der ihn versteht. (Heinrich Heine)


----------



## Shagkul (17. März 2009)

_Man kann dem Leben nicht mehr Tage geben, aber den Tagen mehr Leben.

Bevor du dich dran machst, die Welt zu verbessern, gehe dreimal durch dein eigenes Haus.

Die Wissenden reden nicht viel, die Redenden wissen nicht viel._

_Die Weisheit hat uns gejagt
Doch wir waren schneller_


Da gäbe es so viele, da müsste ich mir mal in Ruhe Zeit nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Hubautz (18. März 2009)

"So, five card stud, nothing wild. And the sky's the limit"

Jean-Luc Picard


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2009)

"Ein Tag ohne Bananen ist wie ein Tag ohne Sonne." - Banana Joe (Bud Spencer)


----------



## DasX2007 (16. Juni 2009)

"You laugh at me because i'm different? I laugh at you because you are all the same."

Wurde mit Sicherheit schonmal gepostet...


----------



## Lurock (16. Juni 2009)

"Das Einzige, das wir aus der Geschichte lernen ist, dass wir nichts lernen."

- Name vergessen =/


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_
Ist der Leit sätz von Murphis Law von wem der genau nochmal wahr wei sich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


If there's more than one possible outcome of a job or task, and one of those outcomes will result in disaster or an undesirable consequence, then somebody will do it that way 


Albert Einstein
Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius Null - und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt.
Ich weiß nicht, welche Waffen im nächsten Krieg zur Anwendung kommen, wohl aber, welche im übernächsten: Pfeil und Bogen.( jeder weis hoffentlich was damit gemeint ist)_


----------



## Ol@f (16. Juni 2009)

"Les mathématiques sont la poésie des sciences." [Léopold Sédar Senghor] 
(Die Mathematik ist die Poesie der Wissenschaft)


----------



## Davatar (17. Juni 2009)

"Ein Tagedieb ist ein Dieb, der anderen Leuten Tage stiehlt." Banana Joe - Bud Spencer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

"Die besten Dinge im Leben sind nicht die, die man für Geld bekommt."

-Albert Einstein


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2009)

Krieg ist die weiterführung der Politik mit andern Mitteln


----------



## Haggl (17. Juni 2009)

Ein paar meiner lieblingszitate von Franz Kafka:

"Auch ist das vielleicht nicht eigentlich Liebe, wenn ich sage, daß Du mir das Liebste bist; Liebe ist, daß Du mir das Messer bist, mit dem ich in mir wühle."

"Verbringe die Zeit nicht mit der Suche nach einem Hindernis, vielleicht ist keins da"

"Wege entstehen dadurch, dass man sie geht"

"Die Fesseln der gequälten Menschheit sind aus Kanzleipapier"

"Menschen werden schlecht und schuldig, weil sie reden und handeln, ohne die Folgen ihrer Worte und Taten vorauszusehen."

"Dieses Leben scheint unerträglich, ein anderes unerreichbar."

"Ein erstes Zeichen beginnender Erkenntnis ist der Wunsch zu sterben."

"Was ist das für Volk! Denken sie auch oder schlurfen sie nur sinnlos über die Erde?"

"Ein Buch muss die Axt sein für das gefrorene Meer in uns"


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. Juni 2009)

"Geld allein macht nicht Glücklich! Bei viel Geld sieht es aber anders aus..." - Name vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (17. Juni 2009)

"Wer nichts weiß, muss alles glauben" kein plan von wem.


----------



## Philister (17. Juni 2009)

'der historiker ist ein rückwärts gekehrter prophet' - friedrich von schlegel

'those who would give up essential liberty for temporary security, deserve neither liberty nor security' - benjamin franklin, mein absolutes lieblingszitat.


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juni 2009)

kommt immer gut von ner gildenleitung:

_Es ist dem Untertanen untersagt, den Maßstab seiner  beschränkten Einsicht an die Handlungen der Obrigkeit anzulegen._ (Kurfürst Friedrich Wilhelm von Brandenburg)


und ein paar andere:

_Und ich dank' es dem lieben Gott tausendmal, daß er mich zum Atheisten hat werden lassen._ Georg Christoph Lichtenberg


_Unwissenheit fürchten wir, seit wann sind Wahrheit und Wissen auf ein Mal ein Horror?_ Such A Surge "Gegen Den Strom ('93)"

_Und wenn die Feinde behaupten wir hätten nichts mehr zu essen, so ist das eine infame Lüge. Erst gestern haben wir einen Eimer Marmelade an die Front geschafft._ mein opa. aber stammt bestimmt aus dem 2. wk von irgendjemand anderem. ;-)

_Those are my principles. If you don't like them I have others.
(Das sind meine Prinzipien. Wenn Sie sie nicht mögen, habe ich auch andere.)_ Gr. Marx

_Schnelle Internet-Anbindung, niedrige Kosten, naturnahes Wohnen -- such dir zwei aus!_ aus irgendnem forum

_Das niedrig gewachsene, schmalschultrige, breithüftige und kurzbeinige Geschlecht das Schöne zu nennen, konnte nur der vom Geschlechtstrieb umnebelte männliche Intellekt fertigbringen._ Arthur Schopenhauer

_Wähnet nicht, daß ich gekommen sei, Frieden auf die Erde zu bringen;
ich bin nicht gekommen, Frieden zu bringen, sondern das Schwert. Denn
ich bin gekommen, den Menschen zu entzweien mit seinem Vater, und die
Tochter mit ihrer Mutter, und die Schwiegertochter mit ihrer
Schwiegermutter; und des Menschen Feinde werden seine eigenen
Hausgenossen sein._ Matth. 10,34-36

_Hehe, ich bin ein Veganer Stufe 5. Ich esse nichts was einen Schatten wirft._ Jesse (Simpsons) 

_Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen erwachsenen Menschen, bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren, imaginaeren Freund hat._ GBO


----------



## Camô (17. Juni 2009)

"Gibt es hier jemanden, der Reinsch heisst?" - Bart Simpson

"Gott segne diese Heiden!" - Homer Simpson


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

"Erst kommt das Fressen -dann die Moral"

Berthold Brecht


----------



## Desdinova (17. Juni 2009)

Wenn hier schon Homer J. Simpson zitiert wird, will ich auch noch was von ihm nachschieben.

_"Ich wünschte Gott würde noch leben um das hier sehen zu können."_


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2009)

Eines meiner Lieblingszitate aus den Simpsons:

"Dieser Bunker hält 10 Megatonnen stand, nicht mehr und nicht weniger."


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Juni 2009)

"Ich habe viel von meinem Geld für Alkohol, Frauen und schnelle Autos ausgegeben. Den Rest habe ich einfach verprasst." 
George Best


----------



## Philister (17. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> "Ich habe viel von meinem Geld für Alkohol, Frauen und schnelle Autos ausgegeben. Den Rest habe ich einfach verprasst."
> George Best


1A 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

"Lieber Gott, wir danken dir für garnichts. Wir haben alles selbst bezahlt."

Aus den Simpsons


----------



## Kono (shat) (17. Juni 2009)

"Siegen ist schön, doch der wahre Genuß liegt im trösten der Verlierer."
weiß ich leider nicht mehr


"wer mir was vom goldenen Lebensabend quatscht, dem hau ich das Gebiss raus"
Klaus Kinski  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Juni 2009)

"Sie liebt mich nicht! ... Obgleich ich die unleugbarsten, unumstößlichsten Beweise habe: daß ich nichts weniger als von ihr geliebt werde ... so will doch das arme liebende Herz noch immer nicht sein concedo geben ... Ich bin ein wahnsinniger Schachspieler. Schon beim ersten Stein habe ich die Königin verloren, und doch spiel ich noch, und spiele - um die Königin. Soll ich weiter spielen?"

H. Heine


----------



## Rappi (17. Juni 2009)

_Der sicherste Weg arm zu bleiben, ist ein ehrlicher Mensch zu sein_
Napoleon


----------



## Benjaloo (18. Juni 2009)

_Das Leben ist voller Elend, Einsamkeit und Leiden - und dann ist es auch noch viel zu schnell vorbei._ 

Woody Allen


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

"Wenn oana a Depp is hoaßt des no lang ned dasa bläd is"

Mein Chef

ok zu deutsch

"wenn einer ein Depp ist  heißt das noch lange nicht das er blöd ist"

soll heißen

Da kann einer Professor sein und trotzdem keine Ahnung von der Thematik haben aber dann trotzdem recht gscheid daher reden


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2009)

Wahlen ändern nichts, sonst wären sie verboten.

Kurt Tucholsky


----------



## Da_Profet (10. August 2009)

Hach ja, Zitate sind schon was schönes.
Hier mal meine Favoriten (zumindest die, die noch nicht gepostet wurden):

"Homo homini lupus est"
- Titus Maccius Plautus

"To battle nuklear powerplants, turn of the lights. No demand no problem."
- Serj Tankian

"The right to die is more holy, than the right to live. Life has never been an option."
- Serj Tankian

"With madness as as you know it, it's like gravitiy. All you need is a little push"
-Joker

"I heard a joke once: Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed. Says life is harsh and cruel. Says he feels all alone in a threatening world. Doctor says, "Treatment is simple. The great clown Pagliacci is in town tonight. Go see him. That should pick you up." Man bursts into tears. Says, "But doctor... I am Pagliacci." Good joke. Everybody laugh. Roll on snare drum. Curtains. "
- Watchmen


Besonders viele gute Zitate hab ich aus dem Warhammer 40k - Universum
(man muß diesen abgef***ten Fanatismus einfach lieben)

-Der Weg zur Reinheit führt über das Feld der Schädel.

-Der Dienst endet erst mit dem Tod.

-Trage deinen Glauben wie eine Fackel und vertreibe mit ihr die Dunkelheit.

-Manchmal müssen die Besten sterben, damit der Rest überlebt. Der Lohn des Mutes ist es, auf dem Altar der Schlacht geopfert zu werden.

-Kerzen die doppelt so hell leuchten wie andere, brennen auch nur halb so lange.

-Verbrennt die Ketzer! Tötet die Mutanten! Eliminiert die Unreinen! 

-Everyone has a choice. Me, I choose not to make a choice.

-Gedanke des Tages: Blinder Glaube ist eine gerechte Sache.

-Gedanke des Tages: Hass ist eine Bereicherung.

-Der Imperator schützt.

und viele mahr gibts noch hier http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Zitate_Imperium

Gruß


----------



## Camô (10. August 2009)

"Auf den Alkohol! Den Ursprung und die Lösung, all unserer Probleme."    - Homer Simpson


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. August 2009)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> "Lieber Gott, wir danken dir für garnichts. Wir haben alles selbst bezahlt."
> 
> Aus den Simpsons



Der gefällt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. August 2009)

Ruhm ist die Speise der Toten!

ka wer das gesagt hat


----------



## Deathstyle (10. August 2009)

"The cake is a lie!" - aus dem Spiel Portal


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Fuckalakadingdong

Tenacious D - Als sie das Pick finden


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

_Esst mehr Käsetoast_ - Das Schwarze Auge: Sternenschweif


----------



## pnn (10. August 2009)

"You cannot win a nuclear war but you can join it!"
betrunkener Schwede der auf den Namen Ikea getauft wurde


----------



## Kaldreth (11. August 2009)

"Tiger mögen Pfeffer! Kein Zimt!"

und 

"American beer is like making love in a canoo, fucking close to water"


----------



## LordofDemons (11. August 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> "Tiger mögen Pfeffer! Kein Zimt!"
> *Hangover FTW*
> und
> 
> ...


----------



## Whole (11. August 2009)

Von blond aus blöd  - is von mir, da ich so lange blonde haare hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2009)

"Aus reiner Tugend entströmt reine Musik." - _Lü Bu We, Frühling und Herbst des Lü Bu We, S. 73. Aus dem Chinesischen übertragen und herausgegeben von Richard Wilhelm (1873-1930), Eugen Diederichs Verlag, Düsseldorf-Köln 1979_

"Es gibt keine Religion außer Sex und Musik." - _Sting, GEO Nr. 11/2003, S. 76_

"Wer glaubt, dass Musik immer gut sei, ist naiv. Militärmusik ist dazu gedacht, Leute vom Denken abzuhalten - ba-ba-marsch-marsch-töten-töten." - _Sting, GEO Nr. 11/2003, S. 76
_
"If it's too loud, you're too old." - _Ted Nugent_

"Ich kann nicht so viel Musik von Wagner anhören. Ich hätte sonst den Drang, Polen zu erobern." - _Woody Allen_

"Die Jugend kann nicht mehr auf die Erwachsenen hören. Dazu ist ihre Musik zu laut." - _Oliver Hassencamp_


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2009)

Statt zu klagen, dass wir nicht alles haben, was wir wollen, 

sollten wir lieber dankbar sein, dass wir nicht alles bekommen, 

was wir verdienen. 

Dieter Hildebrandt


----------



## marion9394 (12. August 2009)

Siehe Sig...

Hab ich letztens gefunden, hat mir gefallen


----------



## Azure_kite (15. August 2009)

*Es ist nicht deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist wie sie ist. Es wäre nur deine Schuld wenn sieso bleibt.*  Die Ärzte in "Deine Schuld"

George Bernard Shaw:
*
Alle grossen Wahrheiten beginnen als Blasphemie. *

Peter Scholl-Latour
*Die Freiheit der Presse im Westen, wobei die viel besser ist als anderswo, ist letztlich die Freiheit von 200 reichen Leuten ihre Meinung zu veröffentlichen.*

Burkhard Hirsch
*Ein Staat in dem alle verdächtig sind, ist selbst verdächtig.*

Mathias Richling:
*Moral kam immer von den Linken, solange sie nicht regiert haben. Seitdem sie regieren, gibt es gar keine mehr.

Wolfgang Schäuble, der Hannibal Lecter der Demokratie.*

Albert Einstein:
*Die Welt ist nur eine Illusion, wenn gleich eine fortdauernde.

Es gibt nur zwei Dinge die unendlich sind: das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Wobei ich mir beim Universum nicht ganz sicher bin.*

George Orwell:
*In dieser Zeit der universellen Täuschung, ist die Wahrheit zu sagen ein revolutionärer Akt.

Freiheit ist die Freiheit zu sagen 2+2=4*


Mahatma Gandhi:

*Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.*

Seattle( 1855) an den amerikanischen Präsidenten:
*
Er( die Europäer/Amerikaner) behandelt seine Mutter, die Erde, und seinen Bruder, den Himmel, wie Dinge zum Kaufen und Plündern, zum Verkaufen wie Schafe oder glänzende Perlen.

Sein Hunger wird die Erde verschlingen und nichts zurücklassen als eine Wüste.*

Willi Ritschard (1918-83)
In den Diktaturen darf man nichts sagen, muss alles nur denken. In der Demokratie darf man alles sagen, aber keiner ist verpflichtet, sich dabei etwas zu denken. 

Samuel I, 18:27 :
"Er erschlug 200 von den Philistern, brachte ihre Vorhäute zum König und legte sivollzählig vor ihn hin, um sein Schwiegersohn zu werden. Und Saul gab ihm seine Tochter Michal zur Frau."


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. August 2009)

buffed user "Selor Kiith":
"Kriminelle HABEN *verachtet* zu werden"


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

*hust* Wenn du den Rest noch dazu packst, kommt es noch schlimmer rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (16. August 2009)

Mein Lieblingszitat von Fidel Castro über Chruschtschow unmittelbar nach der Kubakrise:
„Hurensohn! Bastard! Arschloch!“  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (natürlich übersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Hubautz (17. August 2009)

"Good luck Mr. Gorsky"

Neil Armstrong

Ist zwar nur eine Internetstory aber ich fand es witzig.


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

"Keine Panik!-Und danke für den Fisch."

"Fliegen ist ganz einfach. Du brauchst dich nur auf dem Boden schmeißen... Blos halt daneben"
Per anhalter durch die Galaxis

Das hier hab ich in irgend einer Signatur gesehen, find ich haber übelst geil:

"21 ist nur die halbe Wahrheit."

Außerdem:

"Das Leben ist ein Würfelspiel."Salitatio Mortis


----------



## lolwut (19. August 2009)

Ich hab keine ahnung ob das schon gepostet wurde:

"ich weiss, das ich nicht wissend bin."  irgendwer der faust heisst^^

Dass bezieht sich auf das chinesische sprichwort:

"Wer weiss dass er weiss, weiss nicht.
aber wer weiss, dass er nicht weiss, weisst"

Das ist vermutlich ein bisschen zu hoch für einige hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (19. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Siehe Sig...
> Hab ich letztens gefunden, hat mir gefallen
> "Eine der blamabelsten Angelegenheiten der menschlichen Entwicklung ist es, dass das Wort "Tierschutz" überhaupt geschaffen werden musste."
> -Theodor Heuss-


Wie wahr, aber gefallen tut es mir nicht, weil er recht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (19. August 2009)

_*Es ist flasch zu sagen: Ich denke. Es müsste heißen Man denkt mich.*_


----------



## 11Raiden (19. August 2009)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> *Es ist nicht deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist wie sie ist. Es wäre nur deine Schuld wenn sieso bleibt.*  Die Ärzte in "Deine Schuld"
> George Bernard Shaw:*Alle grossen Wahrheiten beginnen als Blasphemie. *
> Peter Scholl-Latour*Die Freiheit der Presse im Westen, wobei die viel besser ist als anderswo, ist letztlich die Freiheit von 200 reichen Leuten ihre Meinung zu veröffentlichen.*
> Albert Einstein:*Die Welt ist nur eine Illusion, wenn gleich eine fortdauernde.*
> ...


Die sind gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem der letzte. ^^
(Ich könnte mir ja vorstellen das auf dem Mars auch mal Leben war. Und es unsere Nachbarn geschafft haben, Ihren Planeten unbewohnbar zu machen. Wenn das wahr sein sollte, dann sollten wir schnell an die Information kommen, um durch sie zu lernen) ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

ach Raiden

Das einzige was wir aus der Vergangenheit lernen ist das wir nichts lernen


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Bei meinem morgendlichen Kaffee bin ich über einen Mann gestolpert dessen Zitate hier durchaus erwähnenswert sind! *g*

Und zwar meine ich den König von Frankreich, Heinrich IV!

Erstes Zitat:

&#8222;_Die Genugtuung, die wir aus der Rache ziehen, währt nur einen Augenblick. Die aber, die uns aus der Milde erwächst, dauert ewig._" 

Dieser Spruch zeugt von Bamherzigkeit gegenüber denjenigen die es verdienen!

Aber mein persönlicher Favourit: 

Als er eines Tages Don Pedro, den Gesandten Rudolphs II. von Habsburg fragte, ob dieser Fürst Maitressen habe,
antwortete der Botschafter trocken:  &#8222;Wenn er sie hat, so weiß niemand davon."

&#8222;_Ich verstehe," entgegnete Heinrich, &#8222;es gibt Fürsten, die nicht genügend Tugend besitzen, um ihre Fehler nicht verstecken zu müssen._"

Da kriegt er doch glatt mal 11 von 10 möglichen Punkten für Humor, tieferer Bedeutung und diplomatisch geschickter Rhetorik! *g*


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2009)

Das beste Zitat was ich je gehört habe war aus dem Film die akte Jane

*"Ich habe nie ein Tier erlebt was selbst Mitleid empfand"*


Das beste Zeugnis für den Menschen als Versager! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (20. August 2009)

Ich meine es wurd schon mal gepostet aber es ist zu genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Homer j. Simpson : Ich wünschte Gott würde noch leben, um das hier sehen zu können.

herlich !


----------



## Hubautz (20. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> (Ich könnte mir ja vorstellen das auf dem Mars auch mal Leben war, und es *unsere Nachbarn geschafft haben IhrneePlaneten unbewohnbar zu machen, *wenn das wahr sein sollte, *dann sollte wir schnell an die Information kommen um durch sie zu lernen)* ^^



Das ist ja mal ein geiles Zitat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du solltest das eventuell etwas umformulieren.


----------



## 11Raiden (25. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein geiles Zitat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ehm, das ist kein Zitat.
Trotz allem war mein Geist wieder mal schneller als meine Finger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





riesentrolli schrieb:


> "Es gibt keine Religion außer Sex und Musik." - _Sting, GEO Nr. 11/2003, S. 76_
> "If it's too loud, you're too old." - _Ted Nugent_
> "Ich kann nicht so viel Musik von Wagner anhören. Ich hätte sonst den Drang, Polen zu erobern." - _Woody Allen_
> "Die Jugend kann nicht mehr auf die Erwachsenen hören. Dazu ist ihre Musik zu laut." - _Oliver Hassencamp_


Genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

_*Ich beneide die Milch, die schwimmt!* - DAS ist ein grammatlikalisch korrekter Satz! (kurze Pause)... Semantisch hingegen, macht er überhaupt keinen Sinn._
P.G.Böhnlein


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2009)

"Je höher du in deiner Position sein willst, umso mehr musst du den anderen dienen"

...oder so ungefähr^^Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Je höher du in deiner Position sein willst, umso mehr musst du den anderen dienen"
> 
> ...oder so ungefähr^^Denkt mal drüber nach.


Toll!

Da Capo! *klatscht Beifall*


----------



## The Paladin (26. August 2009)

Man muss sie Essen solange sie noch Zappeln (oder so)
Ein Weises Wesen Namens Smeágol/Gollum


----------



## Hubautz (27. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ehm, das ist kein Zitat.



Natürlich war es eins. Ich habe dich zitiert - ergo war es ein Zitat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (27. August 2009)

_Und ich dank' es dem lieben Gott tausendmal,
daß er mich zum Atheisten hat werden lassen. 
Georg Christoph Lichtenberg _

Das hier gilt vlt nicht ganz als Zitat aber doch:

_ALF=Ich unterstütze Sachbeschädigung gegen die Industrien, die Tiere massakrieren+den Planeten vergewaltigen.
Seit wann stehen Werkzeuge,die Tod+Zerstörung bringen, außerhalb der Reichweite legitimer Angriffe?
Ich glaube nicht,daß Sachbeschädigung Gewalt ist,
selbst wenn es so wäre: Gewalt ist in einigen Fällen gerechtfertigt..."
Dr.Stephen Best_

_
Es gibt Tage, wo mich ein Gefühl heimsucht, schwärzer als die schwärzeste Melancholie - die Menschenverachtung. 
Und damit ich keinen Zweifel darüber lasse, was ich verachte, wen ich verachte: 
der Mensch von heute ist es, der Mensch, mit dem ich verhängnisvoll gleichzeitig bin. 
Der Mensch von heute - ich ersticke an seinem unreinen Atem ... 
Friedrich Nietzsche, Philosoph_

Lg


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Love is a name and sex a game. Say the name and play the game.


´
Hier paßt das besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2009)

Bildung wird niemals so anstrengend und teuer sein, wie die Dummheit die wir ohne sie hätten.

Zitat: Ich


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

SENI SUPINO COLEI CVLVM TEGVNT

na wer kriegts übersetzt? 

(habs aber auch nur abgeschrieben)


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> SENI SUPINO COLEI CVLVM TEGVNT
> na wer kriegts übersetzt?
> (habs aber auch nur abgeschrieben)


Ich sag mal Latein, da muß ich passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Der alte man bedeckt seinen Hintern gemütlich mit dem Sack?^^
Edit: Naja, hab im google die genaue übersetzung, ist bissle anders.^^


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der alte man bedeckt seinen Hintern gemütlich mit dem Sack?^^
> Edit: Naja, hab im google die genaue übersetzung, ist bissle anders.^^


Wie ekelig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

> Ich habe Gott sei Dank Leute, die für mich das Internet bedienen.


Dieses Zitat stammt vom Bundeswirtschaftsminister Michael Glos.



> Ich habe nichts zu verbergen.


Dieses Zitat stammt vom voll vernetzten Durchschnittsbürger



> Die Zeit der Ballerspiele ist vorbei.


Dieses Zitat stammt von Yvonne Catterfeld. <ROFL>



> Außerdem bin ich anständig, mir muss das BKA keine Trojaner schicken.


Dieses Zitat stammt vom Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble



> Einem Menschen wird man auf dem Weg zum Bäcker begegnen, aber niemals im Internet.


Dieses Zitat stammt vom Bild-Kolumnist Franz-Josef Wagner. <Alles klar Herr Wagner bin cih vollkommen ihrer Meinung XDD >



> Killerspiele gehören nicht in die Hand kleiner Kinder.


Dieses Zitat stammt von Monika Heinold von den Grünen
<Stimmt Frau Heinold deshalb spielen die ja auch wir und nciht die kleinen Kinder die würden nur mit der HÜlle rumwerfen :> >



> Der Computer darf kein rechtsfreier Raum in Deutschland sein.


Dieses Zitat stammt vom CDU-Generalsekretär Ronald Pofalla
<komisch kommt mir vor als hät ich grad Herrn Schäuble irgendwo gesehn>



> Das Internet darf sich nicht zu einem rechtsfreien Raum entwickeln.


Dieses Zitat stammt von Jörg Ziercke, Chef des Bundeskriminalamtes (BKA).
<Ja genau -.- >



> Das Internet? Gibt’s diesen Blödsinn immer noch?


Dieses Zitat stammt von Homer Simpson
<HOMER FOR PRESIDENT, DOHHH>


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

nach den ganzen Politikern noch was lockeres von den Kapitäten der ganzen Flugairlines (das ganze entnehm ich übrigens so ner MSN Bilderserie XD)


Pilot: "Bratislava Tower, hier ist Oscar Oscar Kilo ILS 16" 

Tower: "Oscar Oscar Kilo, Guten Tag, Landebahn 16 ist frei, Wind ist ruhig und übrigens, das hier ist Wien Tower." 

Pilot: "Bitte bestätigen, das ist NICHT Bratislava?" 

Tower: "Sie können mir glauben: Hier ist Wien" 

Pilot: "Wieso Wien? Warum? Wir wollen nach Bratislava und nicht nach Wien!" 

Tower: "Oscar Oscar Kilo, Roger. Brechen Sie den Anflug ab, drehen Sie nach links ab und steigen Sie auf 1500 Meter - nach Bratislava."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tower: "Um Lärm zu vermeiden, schwenken sie bitte 45 Grad nach rechts." 

Pilot: "Was können wir in 35.000 Fuß Höhe schon für Lärm machen?" 

Tower: "Den Krach, wenn ihre 707 mit der 727 vor Ihnen zusammenstößt!"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tower zu einem Piloten, der besonders hart aufsetzte: "Eine Landung soll 
ja kein Geheimnis sein. Die Passagiere sollen ruhig wissen, wann sie 
unten sind." 

Pilot: "Macht nichts. Die klatschen eh immer."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pilot: "Da brennt eine Landeleuchte." 

Tower: "Ich hoffe, da brennen mehrere."

Pilot: "Ich meine, sie qualmt."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pilot: "Haben nur noch wenig Treibstoff. Erbitten dringend Anweisung."

Tower: "Wie ist ihre Position? Haben Sie nicht auf dem Radar!!!" 

Pilot: "Wir stehen auf Bahn 2 und warten seit einer Ewigkeit auf den Tankwagen."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tower: "Höhe und Position?"

Pilot: "Ich bin 1.80 Meter groß und sitze vorne links."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pilot: "Das ist ja wie in Frankfurt. Da gibt es auch nur 210 und 170 Knoten... Aber wir sind ja flexibel."

Tower: "Wir auch. Reduce to 173 knots."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pilot: "Guten Morgen Frankfurt Bodenkontrolle, KLM 242 bittet um Starterlaubnis." 

Tower: "KLM 242, voraussichtlicher Start in zwei Stunden." 

Pilot: "Bitte bestätigen: Zwei Stunden Verspätung?" 

Tower: "Korrekt." 

Pilot: "In diesem Fall, streichen Sie das 'Guten Morgen'!"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tower: "Say fuelstate"

Pilot: "Fuelstate"

Tower: "Say again"

Pilot: "Again"

Tower: "Argh! Give me your fuel!"

Pilot: "Sorry, need it by myself..."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tower: "Delta 645, Sie haben Verkehr auf 10 Uhr in 10 Kilometern." 

Delta 645: "Geben Sie uns einen weiteren Tipp, wir haben Digitaluhren."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tower: "Haben Sie genug Sprit oder nicht?" 

Pilot: "Ja."

Tower: "Ja, was?"

Pilot: "Ja, Sir!!!"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bodenkontrolle: "XYZ bitte bestätigen Sie Ihren Flugzeugtyp. Sind Sie ein Airbus A330 oder 340?" 

Pilot: "A340 natürlich!" 

Bodenkontrolle: "Würde es Ihnen dann etwas ausmachen, die beiden anderen Triebwerke anzuwerfen und mir 300 Meter pro Minute zu zeigen?"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tower: "Sind Sie mit dem Anflugverfahren vertraut?"

Pilot: "Klar! Was möchten Sie denn wissen?"


----------



## Topperharly (9. November 2009)

wo haste die her *G*


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> (das ganze entnehm ich übrigens so ner MSN Bilderserie XD)


----------



## Kaldreth (9. November 2009)

"Ich habe viel von meinem Geld für Alkohol, Frauen und schnelle Autos ausgegeben. Den Rest habe ich einfach verprasst." George Best


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2009)

> Ich bin blind - nicht taub



DH in Wc3


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

Zitat meines Arbeitskollegen (gibt ja keinen Thread für lustige Geschichten)
"ich rat ja meinem sohn schon die ganze zeit das er fußball aufhören soll und ballett anfangen. Ich mein nachm Fußball gehst du mit 10-15 kerlen zum duschen aber nachm ballett gehst du mit 10-15 mädels zum duschn *dreckige lache*"
Frage von unserem Azubi: "äh wie alt ist dein sohn?"
ARbeitskollege: "8!"
alle liegen vor lachen am boden
Dann der azubi wieder: "Naja aber dann is halt die Frage wenn er Ballett tanzt dann will er vermutlich dann viel lieber mit 10 - 15 kerlen duschen als mit frauen" *dreckige lache*
wieder lachflash in der ganzen abteilung

Selber Arbeitskollege andere Story (freund von ihm der grad einen 6 monate alten sohn hat erzählt das)
F:Ich glaub mein Sohn ist schwul
AK:Hä warum?
F:Naja immer wenn ich ihmn zäpfchen gebe grinst er 
*dreckige lache*


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

ok noch n episches zitat

"was isn dein friseuer von beruf? Metzger??"

fuck ich glaub ichmuss kotzen vor lachen XDDD


----------



## Lekraan (11. November 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich verweise auf meine Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nix da


----------



## corak (11. November 2009)

"Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern." - Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

es gibt 2 kai's bei uns in der stufe
einer war schon seit der 5ten klasse dabei, der andere ist von einer realschule zu uns gewechselt
ersterer regt sich immer auf, wir sollen ihn doch einfach kai nennen und letzteren mit nachnamen ansprechen
dann meinte der kai aus der realschule: 'Schlaue Leute können sich zwei Namen merken, Kai Harz (sein name, hab ich mal leicht abgeändert) und Kai... äääähhh...' (er wusste den zweiten namen selbst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

dann noch einer aus dem biologie unterricht: 'Ich welcher Vegetation ist die Blume denn gewachsen?' aus der nichtstuherreihe hinten ertönte es promt: 'Aufem Boden!'

jetzt im chemieunterricht: ' Wenn sich zwei Atome mit jeweils sieben Elektronen in der Aussenschale eine Elektrone teilen, um ihre Aussenschale voll zu bekommen, nennt sich das soziale Bindung.' 
von hinten ertönte es wieder: 'Und wenn das eine Atom das andere zusammenschlägt und sich die Elektrone einfach nimmt, nennt sich das assoziale Bindung!'

ein zweites mal in chemie, es ging um batterien, wir bauten mit kabeln, irgendwelchen flüssigkeiten und allem möglichen zeugs eine batterie nach
dann nahm die lehrerin ein fertiges gerät mit nach vorne zum zeigen, an dem pluspol war zufällig ein rotes kabel, an dem minuspol ein blaues
'Ja, welche Metalle stellen den Plus- und welche den Minuspol dar?'
eine der etwas minderbemittelteren schülerinnen zeigt auf und wurde dran genommen
'Ja also das rote ist Plus und das blaue is Minus!'

und einer fällt mir spontan noch ein:
im schulkiosk gibt es so kleine kakao'flaschen' aus pappe (oder ähnlichem zeug)
ich ging mit ein paar kumpels, einer davon mit einer solchen kakaoflasche, durch die schule und als noch etwa 1/4 des kakaos noch in der verpackung waren, entschloss sich der besitzer sie trotzdem zu entsorgen
meinte der eine: 'Hey, Kinder in Afrika würden das noch gern trinken!'
meinte ein anderer: 'Nein, Kinder in Afrika würden nicht wissen, dass etwas drin ist, und würden die Verpackung essen...'

edit: einen hab ich noch:
ein kumpel redet mit mir über skype und will grad bei guitar hero cheaten (geht ja per farbtasten am gitarrengriff im cheatmenü)
'Gelb, Orange, Blau, Gelb... Grün?! wollen die mich verarschen, es gibt kein Grün!'
(grün ist so ziemlich die erste taste im spiel, die man benutzt, vegisst man wohl aus gewohnheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

edit2: der gleiche kumpel, auch bei skype
wir driften von unserem gesprächsthema ab und kommen aufs thema englisch
wir reden etwas wirres und sinnloses englisch und irgendwann sage ich 'Me, too!'
er meint: 'Hä, me too? Das heißt doch I, too!'
ich: 'Nee, me, too ist schon richtig!'
er: 'Oh mist, darum hat meine Englischlehrerin das immer angstrichen!'


----------



## Renegade123 (11. November 2009)

"Ich kann dich garnicht so sehr beleidigen wie du mich langweilst!" Klaus Kinski, begnadeter Theaterschauspieler.


----------



## dragon1 (11. November 2009)

bei uns im deutschunterricht.
Unsere oft sarkastische Deutschlehrerin:
"Was ist los Frau S.? Schon 15 Minuten des Unterrichts und du schweigst immernoch? Bist du krank?"
"Nein, ich habe die Regel..."

Óo

Geographieunterricht  (Lehrer ist nicht sarkastisch, sondern eher Zyniker)
Ein Maedchen labbert die ganze Zeit, blablub.
Unser Lehrer angenerft: "Ich kann die Jungs verstehen, wenn sie schwul werden"


xDDDD


----------



## $n4re (11. November 2009)

Wer in der Zukunft lesen will, muss in der Vergangenheit blättern.

André Malraux

----------------

Mit zwanzig regiert der Wille, mit dreißig der Verstand und mit vierzig das Urteilsvermögen

Benjamin Franklin

----------------

Der Engländer liebt das Gefühl, dass er über sich selbst lachen kann. Er tut das aber nur, um den andern die Freude zu nehmen, über ihn zu lachen.	

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Slayed (11. November 2009)

"Im modernen Krieg ... krepiert man wie ein Hund und ohne guten Grund." - Ernest Hemingway"



"Wer den Frieden will, rüste zum Krieg." - Vegetius"

"Es gibt nichts Gutes am Krieg, von seinem Ende einmal abgesehen." - Abraham Lincoln"



"Das große Karthago führte drei Kriege. Nach dem ersten war es noch mächtig. Nach dem zweiten war es noch bewohnbar. Nach dem dritten war es nicht mehr aufzufinden." - Bertolt Brecht"


----------



## Alion (12. November 2009)

Ein Zitat von mir.


Alion schrieb:


> Alles was wir tun hat einen direkten Einfluss auf unsere Umgebung, unsere Freunde, Vewandete, Vorgesetzen und Leute denen wir zufällig auf der Strasse begeben und bestimmt wie sich unser Leben weiterentwickelt.



Und ein geiles Zitat von unserem Berufsschullehrer.
Wir hatten einen in der Klasse, der hat immer gefehlt wenn wir eine Prüfung hatten.


> Wenn ich nicht weiss ob wir heute eine Prüfung schreiben schaue ich ob Beni anwesend ist. Wenn nicht schreiben wir eine Prüfung.



Wir haben uns so weggeschmissen.


----------



## Topperharly (12. November 2009)

paar von mir^^

Bwl-lehrer:
"ein freund von mir ist mal beim mcdoof auf einer gurke ausgerutscht und hat sich das bein gebrochen, was hättet ihr ihm sagen"
Ich: "guten rutsch?"

Bwl-Lehrer: "Was versteht man unter recycling?"
ich: "wenn man autoreifen klein schneidet, bunt anmalt und als gummibärchen verkauft"

ein russe aus meiner ehemaligen klasse:" ich hab das falsche papier, bei mir steht nicht schwarzenegger sondern schwarz e negger." (wir lagen am boden, und der hatte das ernst gemeint)


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2009)

die Mutter eines Kumpels hatte immer ein Schild im Flur hängen, wenn man bei denen reinkam,da stand drauf:
"Jeder wünsch mir was er will,Gott geb ihm nochmal so viel"
wenn das möglich wär,hätten wir das Paradies auf Erden...


----------



## Kronas (13. November 2009)

neues zitat aus dem hause kronas
bei rtl im frühstücksversehen kommt am ende immer astrologie
'Krebs: Sie sollten heute mal richtig ausschlafen blablabla...'
da mein ich: 'Ja, sagt die Sendung die um 7 Uhr morgens kommt?'


----------



## Routa (13. November 2009)

weiss nicht ob den schon jemand gebracht hat^^

kriege kommen und gehen aber meine soldaten stehen ewig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-2pac


----------



## Kangrim (13. November 2009)

hmm letztens hatte ich hier eine etwas ältere ACE flasche rumstehen und ich hatte durst. Ein Kumpel vom mir meinte ich solle ich die Küche gehen und ne neue Wasserflasche holen.
Ich:" Lieber verrecke ich an meine ACE ehe ich die 5 meter in die Küche gehe und mir Wasser hole!"


----------



## jeef (13. November 2009)

Guten Abend,hier spricht die Polizei....

erst neulich wieder gehört XD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

Tower: "LH 8610, cleared for take-off."

Pilot (LH 8610): "Wir sind aber noch gar nicht gelandet."

Tower: "Ja, wer steht denn da auf der 26 South?"

Pilot (LH 8801): "LH 8801"

Tower: "Na ja, dann seid ihr 'cleared for take-off.'"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tower: "Fliegen Sie Richtung Frankfurt?"

Pilot: "Mehr oder weniger."

Tower: "Ein bisschen mehr, bitte!"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tower zu Privatflieger: "Wer ist alles an Bord?"

Pilot: "Pilot, zwei Passagiere und ein Hund." 

Tower, nach harter Landung des Fliegers: "Ich nehme an, der Hund saß am Steuer?"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tower: "Geben Sie uns bitte erwartete Ankunftszeit." 

Pilot: "Hmmmm ... Donnerstag würde mir gut passen."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Controller: "Siehst du die D-EBOZ?" 

Kollege: "Nein, seh ich nicht."

Controller: "Okay, ich geb sie dir rüber, dann hörst du sie wenigstens."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tower: "Mission 123, haben Sie Probleme?" 

Pilot: "Ich glaube, ich kann meinen Kompass nicht finden!"

Tower: "Wenn ich mir so anschaue, wie Sie fliegen, scheinen Sie Ihr gesamtes Instrumentenbrett verloren zu haben."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In memoriam Flughafen München-Riem, wo gleichzeitig ein Kleinflugzeug TB 10 auf der Bahn 25R und eine Boeing 737 auf der 25L landen.

Pilot der 737: "War das jetzt eine Formationslandung ?"

Tower: "Nee. Formationsflug ist's ja nur, wenn ihr auf derselben Bahn landet. Aber sah trotzdem gut aus. Außerdem: die Bahnen sind ja zwei Kilometer auseinander, da kann nichts passieren."

737-Pilot beim Rollen auf dem Taxiway: "Ist das nicht komisch? Die Bahnen sind doch höchstens 200 Meter auseinander!?"

Tower: "Natürlich! Ein Bayer hätte das schon längst gemerkt."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fluglotse: "Delta Bravo Charlie, ist Ihr Squawk (Transpondercode zur Identifizierung von Flugzeugen; Anm. d. Red.) wirklich sieben null vier sechs?"

Pilot: "Positiv"

Fluglotse: "Ich mag's kaum glauben, Sie haben eine angezeigte Höhe von minus neunzig Fuß."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pilot: "Ground, XY-line 195, requesting start-up."

Ground: "Sorry, XY-line 195, we don't have your flight plan. What is your destination ?"

Pilot: "Wie jeden Montag, nach Leipzig."

Ground: "Aber, wir haben heute Dienstag!"

Pilot: "WAS? Am Dienstag haben wir doch frei!"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2009)

ok,da setz ich noch zwei drauf

Tower: "Sind sie ein Airbus 320 oder 340?"
Pilot: "Ein A 340 natürlich!"
Tower: "Würden Sie dann bitte vor dem Start auch die anderen beiden Triebwerke starten?"

Pilot einer Alitalia, dem ein Blitzschlag das halbe Cockpit lahmgelegt hat:
"Bei uns ist fast alles ausgefallen. Nichts geht mehr. Selbst unser Höhenmesser zeigt nichts mehr an ........"
Nach fünf Minuten Lamentierens meldet sich der Pilot einer anderen Maschine:
"Halt's Maul und stirb wie ein Mann!"


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

klingt irgendwie so als hätten Pilotenn einen lustigen altag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

> Ihr müsst nur die Lösungen mitschreiben, den Rest müsst ihr nicht kapieren!



Meine deutschlehrerin


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Meine deutschlehrerin


und da wundern sich noch einige über die schlechten Pisawerte...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und da wundern sich noch einige über die schlechten Pisawerte...


scheiß lehrerin würd ich sagen sollte man sofort suspendieren


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

beleben wir das ganze mal wieder

ok zur geschichte

wir sind grad irgendwie im gespräch auf eine arbeitskollegin gekommen die.. sagen wir mal sehr dünn ist, also wirklcih sehr dünn.

UNd dann hat MEINE arbeitskollegin gesagt:

"DIe wenn hinfällt bricht sich was, nein ernsthaft die tut mir leid, die Kinder in Haiti sehn nicht anders aus."

Situationsbedingt haben alle angefangen zu lachen obwohls eigendlich niht lustig ist :/


----------



## Thoor (2. Februar 2010)

Ich weiss das ich nichts weiss

Sokrates

EPIC :>

Den 3. Weltkrieg werden wir mit Steinen und Stöcken bekämpfen

Einsten

der macht mir angst :-(


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Den 3. Weltkrieg werden wir mit Steinen und Stöcken bekämpfen
> 
> Einsten
> 
> der macht mir angst :-(







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja der spruch würd mir auch angst machen weil ich nicht wüsste wie man einen weltkrieg bekämpft :O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

hab heute auf wikipedia mal den artikel "Paradoxon" durchgestöbert und fand das i-wie witzig^^


_Wenn jemand den Sinn des Lebens erklärte, hätte das Leben seinen Sinn verloren!_
_Die Ewigkeit ist lange, besonders gegen Ende hin!_


----------



## Potpotom (2. Februar 2010)

Um nochmal die Piloten-Tower-Sprüche aufzuwärmen:

Pilot: Guten Morgen, Bratislava.
Tower: Guten Morgen. Zur Kenntnis: Hier ist Wien.
Pilot: Bin jetzt im Landeanflug auf Bratislava.
Tower: Hier ist wirklich Wien.
Pilot: Wien?
Tower: Ja.
Pilot: Aber warum? Wir wollten nach Bratislava.
Tower: Okay. Dann brechen Sie Landeanflug ab und fliegen Sie nach links. 

----

Tower: Höhe und Position?
Pilot: Ich bin 1.80 m und sitze vorne links. 

----

Pilot: Da brennt eine Landeleuchte.
Tower: Ich hoffe, da brennen mehrere.
Pilot: Ich meine, sie qualmt. 

----

Pilot: Haben nur noch wenig Treibstoff. 
Erbitten dringend Anweisung.
Tower: Wie ist ihre Position? 
Haben Sie nicht auf dem Schirm.
Pilot: Wir stehen auf Bahn 2 und warten seit einer Ewigkeit auf den Tankwagen. 

----

Tower: Um Lärm zu vermeiden, schwenken sie bitte 45 Grad nach rechts.
Pilot: Was können wir in 35.000 Fuß Höhe schon für Lärm machen?
Tower: Den Krach, wenn ihre 707 mit der 727 vor Ihnen zusammenstößt!

----

Tower: „Haben Sie genug Sprit oder nicht?" 
Pilot: „Ja." 
Tower: „Ja, was?" 
Pilot: „Ja,Sir!!"

----

Tower: "Say fuelstate."
Pilot: "fuelstate."
Tower: "Say again."
Pilot: "again."
Tower: "Arghl, give me your fuel!"
Pilot: "Sorry, need it by myself..." 

----


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Den 3. Weltkrieg werden wir mit Steinen und Stöcken bekämpfen
> 
> Einsten



Wenn schon, dann bitte richtig...

"Ich bin nicht sicher, mit welchen Waffen der dritte Weltkrieg ausgetragen wird, aber im vierten Weltkrieg werden sie mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpfen."


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Da war irgendso ein Spruch kp wie genau:
Man muss 1000 gute Taten vollbringen um die Gunst eines anderen zu erlangen, aber nur 1 Fehler um die Missgunst zu bekommen.


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

[font="verdana, tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Aus Two and a half Men!
Jake: "Es ist nicht so leicht wie es aussieht. Es ist beinhart." 
Charlie: "Zusehen war auch beinhart.[/font]
[font="verdana, tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]"Charlie: "Bei seinen Noten kann er sich schon mal daran gewöhnen Einkaufswagen zu schieben." 
Alan: "Du denkst mein Sohn endet in einem Supermarkt?" 
Charlie: "Nein, ich meinte als Obdachloser.Jake niest. 

[/font]
[font="verdana, tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Norma: "Gott segne dich." 
Jake: "Will ich ihm auch raten. Ich hab ihm 5 Mäuse geschickt."


[/font]


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

ich finde Tow and a half Men  auch ziemlich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

ein paar meiner Lieblingszitate:



"Ich bin ein Teil von jener Kraft, die stets das Böse will und stets das Gute schafft" - Mephistopheles (Goethes Faust)


"Mein schönes Fräulein darf ich wagen, mein Arm und Geleit euch anzutragen?" "Bin weder Fräulein, weder schön, kann ungeleit nach Hause gehn." - Faust und Gretchen (Goethes Faust)


"Es ist gelogen das Videogames Kids beeinflussen. Hätte PAC MAN das getan, würden wir heute durch dunkle Räume irren, Pillen fressen und elektronische Musik hören." - Kristian Wilson, Nintendo Inc., 1989


----------



## shadow24 (5. Februar 2010)

"Wenn einer von uns müde wird,der andre für ihn wacht,
wenn einer von uns zweifelt, der andre gläubig lacht.
Wenn einer von uns fällt,der andre steht für zwei,
jedem Kämpfer gibt ein Gott einen Kameraden bei."


----------



## Tarom (5. Februar 2010)

"Einer hat zu den Steinen gesagt: Seid menschlicher!
Da haben die Steine geantwortet: Wir sind noch nicht hart genug."

kP von wem xD


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Zevhran Dragon Age: Origins 

Ja, gute Idee, leeren wir brennendes Pech über die dunkle Brut, wenn wir Glück haben, sterben sie, wenn nicht, haben 
wir es zumindest mit einer brennenden Verderbniss zu tun


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Februar 2010)

[font="Verdana,Helvetica,sans serif"]*hust*
[font="Verdana,Helvetica,sans serif"][/font]
”Fast jede Frau wäre gern treu. Schwierig ist es bloß, den Mann zu finden, dem man treu sein kann."

_"Um die Wahrheit zu schützen, braucht es einen Wall aus Lügen."

”In Sachen des Gewissens ist die Menschheit nicht zuständig."

”Die Eselsbrücke ist die ideale Verbindung zwischen zwei Gedächtnislücken."

”Für die Frau ist die Ehe immer ein Lotteriespiel. Für den Mann beginnt mit der Heirat der unwiderrufliche Abstieg."_[/font]


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Wer von euch ohne Keks ist. möge den ersten Krümel schmeißen


----------



## The Paladin (5. Februar 2010)

Kreuzzüge, Inquisition und Hexenverbrennung. Wir wissen wie man Feiert. Die Katholische Kirche

Ich bin zwar gläubiger Katholik, aber bei diesem Zitat musste ich echt lachen.


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Tower: „Haben Sie genug Sprit oder nicht?"
> Pilot: „Ja."
> Tower: „Ja, was?"
> Pilot: „Ja,Sir!!"



US Army lässt grüssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

[font=verdana, tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Two and a Half Men Zitate:
Charlie: "Ja, und genau wegen dieser Einstellung schläfst du allein mit einer Ausgabe von Monstertitten unter deinem Kissen." 
Alan: "Bleib aus meinem Zimmer."

Charlie: "Hey, Sie sind Lehrerin." 
Mia: "Hey, Sie sind Stalker."

[url=""]Charlie: "Aber schon einen Korb zu kriegen wenn man "Guten Tag" sagt, die Pille kann man nicht so leicht schlucken." 
Mia: "Soll ich Sie ihnen lieber als Zäpfchen einführen?" 
Charlie: "Naja, um ganz ehrlich zu sein..."[/url][/font]


----------



## Manowar (8. Februar 2010)

Ich denke ich bin hier richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwaaar
Ich brauche ganz dringend irgendein Zitat, was in diese Richtung passen würde (und es muss ein Hühnchen drin enthalten sein!)

"Neil Armstrong:
To go where no chicken has gone before."

"Bob Dylan:
How many roads must a chicken then cross, before you call him a rooster?"

Hilfe *g*


----------



## shadow24 (8. Februar 2010)

so nach dem Motto:"Ein Hühnchen macht noch keinen Sommer"????einfach nur das Zitat ändern,oder soll das noch zusätzlich irgendwie witzig klingen?


----------



## Manowar (8. Februar 2010)

Es kann so bescheuert sein, wie es will und muss auch genau so wenig Sinn ergeben, aber die Quelle wäre dann noch wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Also sowas wie: "Gack" sagte das Hünchen und ging über die Strasse...


----------



## Manowar (8. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Mühe,aber ich hab gerade ne Seite gefunden, wo einiges steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Lt. Frank Drebbin: Also Hühner sollten in der heutigen Zeit keine Straßen mehr überqueren. Man geht ja heute schon ein Risiko ein, wenn man morgens aufsteht und sein Gesicht in einen Ventilator hält. "

Klaus Wowereit: Jawoll, das Huhn überquert die Straße, und das ist auch gut so! 

ERICH HONECKER ist mit im Bunde. 
Zum ersten: 
Unser Huhn wird noch in 50 oder 100 Jahren über die Straße gehen. 
Und zum zweiten: 
Das Huhn in seinem Lauf halten weder Ochs noch Esel auf. 
Zum dritten hat es dann nicht mehr gereicht - nehmts leicht! 

http://www.philtalk.de/msg/1136968950-75.htm


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2010)

"People should stop with what they're doing every once in a while and simply think about life and all of it's wonderful things...
Be glad you're alive and that you are able to enjoy it!
Be glad that sometimes the most simple things like doing something small for someone else, can really mean the world to them, even if it looked so unsignificant to you...
Give love without wanting it and you will receive just as much, if not even more!
Stop and listen to the world outside for just a little while. Listen to all it's sounds and noises meaning that there is always movement even though you just stopped to listen to it for a minute...
Embrace life and all of it's wonders..."


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

King of Queens Zitate
[font=Arial, sans-serif]"Carrie, hälst Du mich für einen nutzlosen Fettsack?" - "Wieso fragst Du, hast Du etwa mein Tagebuch gelesen?"[/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]"Die haben mir Kaffe in den Arsch gepumpt!" "Und ich hoffe, er war brühend heiss." [/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]"Entschuldige bitte, hast du meine Mum gerade eine Lesbe genannt?"[/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]"Heffernan an Basis. Basis bitte melden:"-"Was ist los Heffernan?"-"Es höhrt nicht auf zu schneien Boss, ich erbitte die Erlaubnis für einen 317"-"Sie werden ihren Wagen nicht stehen lassen!"-"Dann will ich einen 318"-"Sie werden auch nicht die Pakete öffnen und deren Inhalt essen!"[/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]"Ich hab schon keinen 4-jährigen mehr geschlagen seit ich 8 war!"[/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]"Po-Creme? Plant ihr Sauereien?" [/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]"Was ist denn los?" "Ach, die Knalltüte von gegenüber lacht schon wieder über meine Shorts!" "Er weiss nicht was er sagt. Er ist 5!"[/font]


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

Optimisten sind Leute, die im Sarg liegen, die Hände auf der Brust gefaltet.


----------



## White_Sky (12. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß dass ich für viele Leute ein Brechmittel bin, aber Gott sei Dank, wenigstens etwas! (Falco)

Wenn keine Narren auf der Welt wären, was wäre dann die Welt? (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Eigentlich bin ich ganz anders - ich komme nur viel zu selten dazu. (Ödön von Horvath)

"Schwerer als Luft? - Solche Flugmaschinen sind unmöglich.". (Lord Kelvin, Präsident der Royal Society, 1895)

"Bohrer für Öl? Sie meinen, in die Erde bohren und versuchen Öl zu finden? Sie sind verrückt ". (Bohrer, die Edwin L. Erpel, zu seinem Projekt, nach Öl zu bohren,1859 einstellen wollte)

Arm ist nicht der, der wenig hat, sondern der, der nicht genug bekommen kann. (Jean Guehenno, fr. Schriftst. 1890-1978)

Jede Dummheit findet einen, der sie macht. (Tennessee Williams, am. Schriftsteller, 1911-1983)

Das Paradies pflegt sich erst dann als Paradies zu erkennen zu geben, wenn wir daraus vertrieben wurden. (Hermann Hesse, dt. Schriftsteller, 1877-1962)

Auf zweierlei sollte man sich nie verlassen: Wenn man Böses tut, daß es verborgen bleibt: wenn man Gutes tut, daß es bemerkt wird. (Ludwig Fulda, dt. Bühnenautor, 1862-1939)

Als ich klein war, glaubte ich, Geld sei das wichtigste im Leben. Heute, da ich alt bin, weiß ich: Es stimmt. (Oscar Wilde, engl. Schriftsteller, 1854-1900)
(FAIL)

Probleme sind Gelegenheiten zu zeigen, was man kann. (Duke Ellington, am. Jazz-Musiker, 1899-1974)

Fordere viel von dir selbst und erwarte wenig von anderen. So wird dir viel ärger erspart bleiben. (Konfuzius, chin. Philosoph, 551-479 v.Chr.)

Der Vorteil der Klugheit liegt darin, daß man sich dumm stellen kann. Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger. (Kurt Tucholsky, dt. Schriftsteller, 1890-1935)

Die Frage ist so gut, das ich sie nicht durch meine Antwort verderben möchte.

Vorstellungskraft ist wichtiger als Wissen. (Albert Einstein, dt.-am. Wissenschaftler, 1879-1955)
(Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr daran, wo dieser Satz in meinen armseligen Leben gestimmt hat)
Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer. (Sokrates, gr. Philosoph, *470-399 v.Chr*.)
(Den wiederrum geb ich Recht! Auch wenn es schon so lange her ist )

Nichts ist härter als die Wahrheit!
(ich denke das kommt von Bild)

Ist es zu hard, bist du zu schwach!
(Werbung von scharfen Bonbons)

Die zehn Gebote Gottes enthalten 279 Wörter, die amerikanische Unabhängigkeitserklärung 300 Wörter, die Verordnung der europäischen Gemeinschaft über den Import von Karamelbonbons aber exakt 25911 Wörter.

Wer zugibt, daß er feige ist, hat Mut. (Fernandel, fr. Schauspieler, 1903-1971)

Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die Menschliche Dummheit. Aber beim Universum bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. (Albert Einstein, dt.-am. Physiker, 1879-1955)
(Den gebe ich Recht!)

Die Menschen früherer Zeiten waren genauso schlecht wie wir. Sie wußten es nur nicht so genau. (Tennessee Williams, am. Schriftsteller, 1911-1983)

Wer die Wahrheit hören will, den sollte man vorher fragen, ob er sie ertragen kann. (Ernst R. Hauschka, dt. Aphoristiker, 1926-)

Eines der traurigsten Dinge im Leben ist, daß ein Mensch viele gute Taten tun muß, um zu beweisen, daß er tüchtig ist, aber nur einen Fehler zu begehen braucht, um zu beweisen, daß er nichts taugt. (George Bernard Shaw, ir. Dramatiker, 1856-1950)

Der Mensch ist das einzige Lebewesen, das von sich eine schlechte Meinung hat. (George Bernard Shaw, ir. Dramatiker, 1856-1950)

Wenn du einen verhungernden Hund aufliest und machst ihn satt, dann wird er dich nicht beißen. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Hund und Mensch. (Mark Twain, am. Schriftsteller, 1835-1903)





Ja ich kopiere mir die Zitate aus'm Internet (google).ich hab noch viel mehr!


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

> Soladra06:11
> 
> *Keks rüberreich* Auch n Kaba? Oder trinkste schon KAffe?
> 
> ...


----------



## Healor (23. Juni 2010)

Mein Lieblingszitat, keine Ahnung woher das ursprünglich kommt:
*Der Zynismus ist meine Rüstung, der Sarkasmus mein Schwert und die Ironie mein Schild.*
*
*Glaube das war bei American History X:*
Hass ist Ballast. Das Leben ist zu kurz um immer wütend zu sein.*

 Aus Lord of War*
Ziehe niemals in den Krieg, besonders nicht mit dir selbst.*
*
*Auch schön und oft sehr passend, aber auch keine Ahnung woher:*
Irren ist menschlich,*
*Vergeben ist göttlich*


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juni 2010)

Weiß nich, ob die schon vorkamen...

"Ironie ist der Humor der intelligenten Menschen."


"Niveau wirkt nur von unten arrogant."


"Auch Wolkenkratzer haben mal als Keller angefangen."


"MRSA - Macht Richtig Scheiß Arbeit." (jeder Mensch, der im medizinischen Bereich tätig ist, weiß, was ich meine ^^)


"Wenn dir das Leben eine Zitrone gibt, frag nach Salz und Tequila!"


"Zynismus und Sarkasmus retten mir das Leben... jeden Tag."


Wenn mir noch ein paar einfallen sollten, lass ich euch gern dran teilhaben...


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2010)

Ein Lob ein Schlag an den Kopf.

Ich geb dir gleich ne Ohrpeife oder eine Backfeige! Oder wie das auch immer heisst!

Nicht alles was Gold ist glänzt!

Fressen oder gefressen werden.

When you can't beat it, so eat it!

Die Märtyer sind das Fundament jeden Impriums!

Der geilige imperator (aus dem Warhammer 40k Regelbuch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Juni 2010)

Was uns nicht umbringt, macht uns nicht stärker. Es war nur nicht stark genug, uns umzubringen.

Wird das Brot immer kleiner, oder sind meine Hände gewachsen?

ich Liebe Audio88 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

> Ich hab ne russische Band endeckt, mit voll coolen texten!
> 
> Achja?In etwa: Blut, Schnetzel, Blut schnetzel, gib mir Blut, lass mich schetzeln, gib mir Blut...und Wodka!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Juni 2010)

Von einigen Zitaten kenn ich den Author (?) nicht und bei den anderen bin ich mir nicht sicher....

"Immer, wenn man was schlechtes über jemanden sagt, heißt es gleich: "Du bist ja bloß neidisch!" Was ist mit dieser Welt los? Traut denn hier keiner mehr dem anderen aufrichtigen Hass zu?" (anscheinend Klopfer (Klopfers Web), aber kann ja sein, dass der schonmal gesagt wurde....)

"Wenn man eines aus der deutschen Geschichte lernen kann, dann daß Schlaghosen scheiße aussehen." (Dieter Nuhr)

"Es gibt zwei Regeln für Erfolg im Leben:
1. Erzähl anderen nicht alles, was du weißt."

"Wer an Telekinese glaubt, hebt bitte meine Hand..."

"Wir werden nackt, hungrig, feucht und schmutzig geboren. Danach wird das Leben schlimmer."

"Der Optimist denkt, daß wir in der bestmöglichen Welt leben. Der Pessimist befürchtet, daß das stimmt". (James Branch Cabell)

"Kein Breitengrad, der nicht dächte, er wäre Äquator geworden, wenn alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen wäre." (Mark Twain)

"Nachrichtensprecher fangen stets mit 'Guten Abend' an und brauchen dann 15 Minuten, um zu erklären, daß es kein guter Abend ist." (Rudi Carrell)

"Seit die Mathematiker über die Relativitätstheorie hergefallen sind, verstehe ich sie selbst nicht mehr". (Albert Einstein)

"Zeit ist das, was man an der Uhr abliest." (Albert Einstein)

"Es heißt, daß wir Könige auf Erden die Ebenbilder Gottes seien. Ich habe mich daraufhin im Spiegel betrachtet. Sehr schmeichelhaft für den lieben Gott ist das nicht." (Friedrich der Große)

"Die Asiaten haben den Weltmarkt mit unlauteren Methoden erobert - sie arbeiten während der Arbeitszeit." (Ephraim Kishon)

"Erfahrung heißt gar nichts. Man kann seine Sache auch 35 Jahre schlecht machen." (Kurt Tucholsky)

"Wenn nichts an Teflon haftet, warum haftet es an der Pfanne?"

"Warum ist "Abkürzung" so ein langes Wort?"

"Ich habe eiserne Prinzipien. Wenn sie Ihnen nicht gefallen, habe ich auch noch andere." (Groucho Marx)

"Für Börsenspekulationen ist der Februar einer der gefährlichsten Monate. Die anderen sind Juli, Januar, September, April, November, Mai, März, Juni, Dezember, August und Oktober." (Mark Twain)

"Allein durch das Fehlen der Werke von Jane Austen wäre eine Bibliothek ohne Bücher ziemlich gut." (Mark Twain)

"Sterben? Das ist das Letzte, was ich tun werde." (Groucho Marx)


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

> -Dini-18:24 süß^^
> Soladra18:26 ICH BIN NICHT SÜß!!! ICH BIN BÖÖÖÖÖSE!!! ICH MISCHE APHRODISIAKUM!!!! ICH BIN BÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖSEEE!!!!!!!!!!!
> -Dini-18:26 schon recht *kopftätschel*
> Soladra18:27 *Dini zwei Finger abbeiß* BLUUUUUUUUUUUUT!!!!
> ...



Ich bin nicht süß!


----------



## Manoroth (28. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht süß!



süss^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht süß!


Du bist so süß wie eine Prostatauntersuchung (der meist gefürchteste Moment eines jeden Mannes).


:<

Zufrieden?


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

> Razyl18:38  Ich sags ja... Frauen haben einen sowas von an der Klatsche


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Frau und einer Sukkubi?
Die Eine wird versuchen, dich zu verführen, dich zu knechten, dein Herz zu brechen und deine Seele zu verschlingen. 
Die Andere ist ein Fabelwesen der christlichen Mythologie.


----------



## Beckenblockade (28. Juni 2010)

> Soladra18:26 ICH BIN NICHT SÜß!!! ICH BIN BÖÖÖÖÖSE!!! ICH MISCHE APHRODISIAKUM!!!! ICH BIN BÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖSEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


q.e.d.


----------



## mookuh (28. Juni 2010)

Micha22:37: Ich verzieh mich mal Jungs! :> Gute Nacht. :>

 Humpelpumpel22:37: Verdächtig, Sola und Micha gehn gleichzeitig. :>

 moo22:38: viel spaß zusammen

 Micha22:38: Ja, wir treffen uns, um den Liebesakt zu vollführen, stimmt's Sola?

 Soladra22:39: Fick dich!

 Humpelpumpel22:39: :-D


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juni 2010)

Das fehlt noch was du Kuh. :<

Humpelpumpel22:39 
Sola wird mir immer sympathischer


----------



## Lortox (29. Juni 2010)

Dieses Zitat wurde von einem großen Philosophen an die Innenwand eines Dixi-Klos geschrieben:

"Wie gut das niemand weiß, dass ich wi**se und nicht scheiß!" 

x'D


----------



## Maltesa (29. Juni 2010)

Und das ist aus dem Film Old Boy.

Lache! und die Welt lacht mit Dir!
Weine! und Du weinst allein


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Juli 2010)

"Du WAGST es mir Befehle zu ERTEILEN?!" (Dämonenprinz aus DoW)


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2010)

> Wir leben in einer Zeit vollkommener Mittel und verworrener Ziele.



Albert Einstein



> Bei Vorbildern ist es unwichtig, ob es sich dabei um einen großen toten Dichter, um Mahatma Gandhi oder um Onkel Fritz aus Braunschweig handelt, wenn es nur ein Mensch ist, der im gegebenen Augenblick ohne Wimpernzucken gesagt oder getan hat, wovor wir zögern.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juli 2010)

> _Listen_... do _you smell something_?


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juli 2010)

<NudelMC> nein in U-Haft
<Freda> Wieso das den, NudelMC
<NudelMC> Der feine Herr Cybetec musste sich ja besaufen
<NudelMC> dann ist er auf dem Lokalen Straßen fest auf einen Tisch geklettert
<NudelMC> brüllt "FÜR ALLAH" und wirft seinen Rucksack in die Menge 
<Cybetec> Lustig wars aber..
<Freda> LOL
<Cybetec> und sitzplätze waren auch wieder frei!


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

ibash zitate?

ok das ist wirklich armseelig postl lieber was von aristoteles oder homer

btw: anlässlich meiner musterung

Kurt Tucholsky_:_ Soldaten sind Mörder


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juli 2010)

hier meine Zitatensammlung zu den drei wichtigsten Dingen im Leben(in richtiger Reihenfolge):Liebe,eigene Kinder und die eigene Lebenseinstellung...

zur Liebe: 

Eine schöne Uhr zeigt die Zeit an, eine schöne Frau lässt sie vergessen.



Die Fantasie des Mannes ist die beste Waffe der Frau.



Jeder Mensch trägt einen Zauber im Gesicht: irgendeinem gefällt er.



Beim Liebesspiel ist es wie beim Autofahren. Die Frauen mögen die Umleitung - die Männer die Abkürzung.



Wenn ein Mann will, dass seine Frau zuhört, brauch er nur mit einer anderen zu reden.



In Liebesdingen kann jede Frau schneller hören als der Mann zu sprechen vermag.



Liebe ist kein Solo. Liebe ist ein Duett. Schwindet sie bei einem, verstummt das Lied.



zu eigenen Kindern:



Kinder, die man nicht liebt, werden Erwachsene, die nicht lieben.



Es ist die Strafe unserer eignen Jugendsünden, dass wir gegen die unserer Kinder nachsichtig sein müssen.




zur Lebenseinstellung:

(das erste hier gilt vor allem für Jugendliche.geniesst die Zeit...) 

Ich habe viel von meinem Geld für Alkohol, Weiber und schnelle Autos ausgegeben ... Den Rest habe ich einfach verprasst.



Wer sich zu groß fühlt, um kleine Aufgaben zu erfüllen, ist zu klein, um mit großen Aufgaben betraut zu werden.



Sei du selbst die Veränderung, die du dir wünschst für diese Welt.



Nicht den Tod sollte man fürchten, sondern dass man nie beginnen wird, zu leben.



Die Freunde, die man um vier Uhr morgens anrufen kann, die zählen.



Der Vorteil der Klugheit besteht darin, dass man sich dumm stellen kann. Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger.



Meine Pünktlichkeit drückt aus, dass mir deine Zeit so wertvoll ist wie meine eigene.



Ein wahrhaft großer Mann wird weder einen Wurm zertreten noch vor dem Kaiser kriechen.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ibash zitate?




ibash wtf is das?

gbo ftw


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

> Soladra cool... Mir verbrennen immer die Mandesplitter für mein Curry-Couscous. Haste da nen Tipp?
> Razyl Frauen können halt NICHTS
> Lachmann eh.. die herdplatte was niedriger stellen?



Geiler Tipp, Lachi


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

ähh wenn die herdplatte niedriger steht muss sie sich doch bloß bücken.... das ist schlecht fürn rücken :O


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Juli 2010)

Dieses Zitat gehört zusammen, aber es sind zwei Personen:

"It´s not the prettiest thing, but I think it´s gonna work. (Salvatore "Tory" Belleci)
That´s what they said when they hired me! (Kari Byron)"


----------



## Ol@f (13. Juli 2010)

"Wer fertig ist, dem ist nichts recht zu machen,
Ein Werdender wird immer dankbar sein. " (Faust, Goethe)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Juli 2010)

"I am making a rocket, out of MEAT." (Adam Savage)

"Am I missing an eyebrow?" (Adam Savage)


----------



## mookuh (14. Juli 2010)

moo21:42 los kamerad micha *
Razyl* hat sich beim Chat angemeldet. 
moo21:42 hol brötchen *
Razyl* hat den Chat verlassen. 
Lachmann21:42 xD 
Humpelpumpel21:42 Schlechtes timing moo


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähh wenn die herdplatte niedriger steht muss sie sich doch bloß bücken.... das ist schlecht fürn rücken :O



damit war gemeint das sie die von der hitze was niedriger stellen soll ><
gott verdammt!


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> damit war gemeint das sie die von der hitze was niedriger stellen soll ><
> gott verdammt!


hmmm ich zahl dir demnächst mal n paar unterrichtsstunden im fach "humor", "ironie" und für alle fälle auch noch "sarkasmus"


----------



## Zangor (15. Juli 2010)

Glück gehört denen, die sich selbst genügen.
Denn alle äußeren Quellen des Glückes und Genusses sind, ihrer Natur nach, höchst unsicher, misslich, vergänglich und dem Zufall unterworfen. _- Schopenhauer_

 Die Freunde nennen sich aufrichtig, die Feinde sind es. - _Schopenhauer_

 Glauben und Wissen verhalten sich wie die zwei Schalen einer Waage:in dem Maße, als die eine steigt, sinkt die andere. - _Schopenhauer_

 Toleranz heißt: die Fehler der anderen entschuldigen. Takt heißt: sie nicht bemerken. - _Schopenhauer_

 Wir denken selten an das, was wir haben, aber immer an das, was uns fehlt. - _Schopenhauer_

 Leben ist nicht genug, sagte der Schmetterling. Sonnenschein, Freiheit und eine kleine Blume gehören auch dazu. - _Hans Christian Andersen_

 Alles, was gegen das Gewissen geschieht, ist Sünde. - _Thomas von Aquin_

 Man mag nur da guten Rat annehmen, wo er der eigenen Meinung nicht widerspricht. - _Bettina von Arnim_

 Besser auf dem rechten Weg hinken, als festen Schrittes abseits wandeln. - _Aurelius Augustinus_

 Die Aufgabe des Lebens besteht nicht darin, auf der Seite einer Mehrzahl zu stehen, sondern dem inneren Gesetz gemäß zu leben. _- Marc Aurel_

 Es gibt kein schöneres Vergnügen als einen Menschen dadurch zu überraschen, dass man ihm mehr gibt, als er erwartet hat. - _Charles Baudelaire_

 Lobt dich der Gegner, dann ist das bedenklich; schimpft er, dann bist du in der Regel auf dem richtigen Weg. - _August Bebel_

Zyniker: Schuft, dessen mangelhafte Wahrnehmung Dinge sieht, wie sie sind, statt wie sie sein sollten. - _Ambrose Bierce_

 Es gibt keinen Menschen, der nicht die Freiheit liebt; aber der Gerechte fordert sie für alle, der Ungerechte nur für sich allein. - _Ludwig Börne_

 Die Liebe allein versteht das Geheimnis, andere zu beschenken und dabei selbst reich zu werden. - _Clemens von Brentano_

 Es gibt auf der Welt nur zwei Arten vorwärtszukommen, entweder durch die eigene Tüchtigkeit oder durch die Dummheit der anderen. - _Jean de la Bruyère_

 Geizhälse sind unangenehme Zeitgenossen, aber angenehme Vorfahren. - _Bernhard von Bülow_

*Der Staatshaushalt muss ausgeglichen sein. Die öffentlichen Schulden müssen verringert werden. Die Arroganz der Behörden muss gemäßigt und kontrolliert werden. Die Zahlungen an ausländische Regierungen müssen reduziert werden, wenn der Staat nicht bankrottgehen will. - Cicero*

 Eltern verzeihen ihren Kindern die Fehler am schwersten, die sie ihnen selbst anerzogen haben. - _Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach_


nur eine kleine Auswahl meiner Lieblingszitate...​


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmmm ich zahl dir demnächst mal n paar unterrichtsstunden im fach "humor", "ironie" und für alle fälle auch noch "sarkasmus"



ich heiße lachmann mit nachnamen, ich bin der personifizierte lacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2010)

Zitat mein BigBoss (für den ich seit 6 Jahren arbeite und wöchentlich Videokonferenzen mit ihm habe): "Und wer sind sie?"

fu und geh zurück nach Boston... Wichser!


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Juli 2010)

"Als ich 14 war, war mein Vater so dumm, dass ich ihn kaum ertragen konnte. Aber als ich 21 wurde, war ich doch erstaunt, wieviel der alte Mann in sieben Jahren dazugelernt hatte." Mark Twain


" Dumme Gedanken hat jeder, nur der Weise verschweigt sie." -Wilhelm Busch


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2010)

Letztens stürmte der Hund der Nachbarin [vor 4 Tagen]auf mich zu und meinte mich beschnuppern zu müssen. Ich sagte zu ihr als sie den Hund in den griff bekam: "Halten sie ihren Hund von minen Genitalien fern! " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

> LOD22:20  *gn8 leute schlaft gut träumt schön und lasst euch von sola keine angst einjagen*   LOD22:20  **zitter**


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

> XXX22:45 Nein, wir nehmen nicht Keisha durch





> Skatero22:48 <Bo
> mmel> 100 % richtige Trefferquote! Paul die Orakelkrake hat die Freiheit verdient! Werft ihn in den Golf von Mexiko!!!


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

> XXX14:15 LoD wird nicht getötet
> Soladra14:15 doooch
> XXX14:15 besonders nicht von so ner dreizehnjährigen wie dir
> XXX14:15 In dem Alter solltest du noch mit Puppen spielen
> Soladra14:16 mach ich doch. ich reiß ihnen den kopf ab


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2010)

> '_My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:__
> Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!'_


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Juli 2010)

"Die schlimmste Kriminalstatistik gab es zu Kains Zeiten; auf einen Schlag löschte der Bursche ein Viertel der Menschheit aus" (Gabriel Laub)

"Wer glaubt, ein Christ zu sein, weil er die Kirche besucht, irrt sich. Man wird ja auch kein Auto, wenn man in einer Garage steht." (Albert Schweitzer)

"Als deutscher Tourist im Ausland steht man vor der Frage, ob man sich anständig benehmen muß oder ob schon deutsche Touristen dagewesen sind." (Kurt Tucholsky)

"Gute Erziehung besteht darin, dass man verbirgt, wieviel man von sich selber hält und wie wenig von den anderen." (Jean Cocteau)

"Ich hätte gern einen kürzeren Brief geschrieben, aber hatte dafür nicht die Zeit." (Blaise Pascal)

"Amerikaner werden mißtrauisch, wenn man nicht einer von ihnen werden will - im Gegensatz zu Franzosen, Engländern, Schweden und den meisten anderen Völkern, die es gerade mißtrauisch macht, wenn man zu ihnen gehören möchte." (Billy Wilder)

"Eine Lüge ist bereits dreimal um die Erde gelaufen, bevor sich die Wahrheit die Schuhe anzieht." (Mark Twain)

"Ein Zyniker ist ein Mensch, der wenn er Blumen riecht, ein Grab in seiner Nähe vermutet." (H.L. Mencken)

"Jeder Fehler findet einen, der so dumm ist, ihn zu begehen." (Captain Ed Murphy)

"When I'm good, I'm good. But when I'm bad, I'm better." (Mae West)

"Das vorherige Album war vom Niveau her für Zwölfjährige. Mit dem neuen Album sprechen wir jetzt die Neunjährigen an." (Bloodhound Gang)


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Juli 2010)

In einem Religionskrieg, werde ich da als Atheist von allen erschossen? - von mir


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juli 2010)

Ernsthaft, seine EIGENEN Zitate posten ist doch lächerlich >_>


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Juli 2010)

Naja, wenn das Zitat gut ist, hab ich damit kein Problem. Seins war gut. Wäre doch schade, wenn gute Zitate im Nichts verschwinden...oder so...


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

> Soladra: Glaubst du, die neue Folge wird gut?
> Mister Anonym: Ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer.
> Soladra: Glaubst du, die neue Folge wird gut?
> Mister Anonym: Ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer.
> ...


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Juli 2010)

Sola, deine Zitate sind kein Stück lustig/interessant. =/


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

Ansichtsache, vielleicht Situationskomik.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. Juli 2010)

Zu blöd wenn man die Situation nicht kennt....


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Zu blöd wenn man die Situation nicht kennt....



/sign

Du kannst keien Zitate aus dem kontext reißen :-/


----------



## Onico (20. Juli 2010)

fortis cadere, cedere non potest 
(The brave may fall, but never yield)


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Wer denkt das Schwert sei mächtiger als die Feder hat noch kein Automatikgewehr benutzt.
Sobald der Ring gezogen ist, ist Mr.Granate nichtmehr unser Freund!


----------



## Onico (20. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wer denkt das Schwert sei mächtiger als die Feder hat noch kein Automatikgewehr benutzt.
> Sobald der Ring gezogen ist, ist Mr.Granate nichtmehr unser Freund!



LOL


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> LOL






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (22. Juli 2010)

<Sling> sag noch einmal "wuoah altaaaah!" und ich jag dich mit dem duden durch dein ghetto!

Unbekannter gefunden bei ibash.de


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn du ein Schiff bauen willst, so trommle nicht Männer zusammen, um Holz zu beschaffen, Werkzeuge vorzubereiten, Aufgaben zu vergeben und die Arbeit einzuteilen, sondern lehre die Männer die Sehnsucht nach dem weiten, endlosen Meer!


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

> Grammatik du bei Joda gelernt hast, junger Padawan.



Von Relfox
 und



> Mein Vater ist der einzige der noch online ist...Gnarg!



Was er sagen wollte:

"Mein VAter ist der einzige, der noch wach ist"


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Juli 2010)

Hier kommen eine Menge MythBusters Zitate....ich liebe die Sendung einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

"I reject your reality and substitute my own." Adam Savage (Bester Spruch EVER)

"I call it my little "Pop-Gun"." Jamie Hyneman

"Did somebody order a pair of exploding pants?" Tory Belleci

"Quack, damn you!" Jamie Hyneman

"(In einer Stimme die so klingt als ob er am heulen wäre) I´m so glad we had the mats!" Tory Belleci

"I did something I didn´t think was possible: I broke a chunk out of a bowling ball...." Adam Savage

"(Es geht immer noch um die Bowling-Kugel) I´m gonna continue the destruction of this thing..." Adam Savage

"THIS, right here, is the blood of the Hyneman, used by the chinese for it´s healing and restoring properties. In a few hours it´s gonna eat through the floor of this building and then it will replicate." Adam Savage

"I wouldn´t say Jamie is an evil genius...I don´t know if he is evil, neither do I know if he is a genius." Adam Savage

"Call me paranoid....(nachdem er fünf oder sechs Schlösser an eine Tür angebracht hat)" Tory Belleci

"Buster is gonna be THAT dummy (Jamie)....better than before (Adam)....stronger (Jamie)..........better (Adam).....faster (Jamie)....faster? (Adam)" Jamie Hyneman und Adam Savage


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

Man sollte immer wissen wenn man jemanden mit "SCHNAUZE!" anschreit! "Da haben sie recht! "SCHNAUZE!"


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> "I did something I didn´t think was possible: I broke a chunk out of a bowling ball...." Adam Savage


wtf...


----------



## Lyua (1. August 2010)

"Wir verkennen die welt und sagen sie hätte uns enttäuscht" tagore

"Wer einmal sich selbst gefunden hat, kann nichts auf der welt mehr verlieren."

"Es gibt nur einen weg zum glück, und der ist, aufzuhören mit der sorge um dinge, die jenseits der grenzen unseres einflussvermögens liegen" epiktet

"Beim ratgeben sind wir alle weise, aber blind bei eigenen fehlern" euripides

"Der beweis von heldentum liegt nicht im gewinnen einer schlacht, sondern im ertragen einer niederlage"

"Anstatt zu jammern das wir nicht alles haben was wir wollen, sollten wir lieber dankbar sein dass wir nicht alles bekommen was wir verdienen"


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

_Von Zeit zu Zeit muss der Baum der Freiheit mit dem Blut von Patrioten_ und Tyrannen _begossen werden 

Von wem dieses Zitat stammt ist beinahe allgemeinbildung...
_


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2010)

Grad der Spruch meines Vaters im Hotel:
"Immer diese Alten. Entweder sie essen garnichts oder sie fressen das ganze Büffet weg!"


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

> Soladra14:26  Ich mag sauerkraut   Bersekerkitten14:26  Ich auch. Aber ich mag kein Bier.



etwas Später



> Bersekerkiten14:27  Ich mag kein Bier und kein Fußball und habe trotzdem Eier. Ich bin ein Wunder.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Mylady Soladra, ihr ehrt mich mit eurer gar keksigen Keksigkeit über alle Keks
> *keks voller erfurcht ess*



fragt nicht was ich dem Armen gegeben hab


----------



## Potpotom (12. August 2010)

Vllt. gehts nur mir so... aber was sollen uns die Zitate von dir mitteilen? 
Wenn das so ist, Zitat des Radiomoderators heute morgen: "Es ist Donnerstag Morgen"


----------



## Hastati (12. August 2010)

Hier ein paar meiner Lieblingszitate von Niccolò Machiavelli... ("Vom Staat" und "Der Prinz" wird die/der eine oder andere sicher kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

"Die Menschen sind so einfältig und hängen so sehr vom Eindruck des Augenblickes ab, dass einer, der sie täuschen will, stets jemanden findet, der sich täuschen lässt."

"Wenn Reformen dauerhaft sein sollen, so müssen sie langsam  durchgeführt werden."

"Die Menschen müssen sich so verhalten, dass sie sich nicht zu rechtfertigen brauchen, denn eine Rechtfertigung setzt immer einen Fehler oder die Vermutung eines Fehlers voraus."


----------



## White_Sky (13. August 2010)

Enfernt, weil Wunschzitat gefunden.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

"Wer Biss hat muss nicht bellen"


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> fragt nicht was ich dem Armen gegeben hab



Ich hab Angst.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst.



Gnihihihihi,


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2010)

"Seht euch diese Schweine an. Lassen 100 Leuchtraketen rauf, unsere Eltern müssen's zahlen und wir bekommen deswegen weniger Taschengeld"


"Das ist ein überdimensionaler Spielplatz für erwachsene Männer. Kurz: Kampfplatz." 

Ein Schulkollege hört was knallen: "WAS WAR DAS?!" Kommt der Lehrer "Chuck Norris"

"Dieser Tee schmeckt wie Zitrone!" "ähm... DAS IST ZITRONENTEE!" *würg sprotz*

"Zickenkrieg... ich stelle mir das immer so vor: Ziegen die mit Waffen aufeinander zurennen und sich anzicken."

"DAS WAR NE LIEBESERKLÄRUNG!!!! HÖHÖHÖ REFLOX IST VERKNALLT!!!!" "Was für ein scheiss redest du jetzt wieder?" " Du hast ihr deinen letzten gegrillten Speck gegeben."

"Das ist ein wahrlich männlicher Spiess. Hühnchen,Speck,Hühnchen,Speck,Hühnchen,Speck,Hühnchen,Speck,Hühnchen,Speck,Hühnchen,Speck..."

"Weil ihr Schüler all das Fleisch weggeffrssen habt, müssen wir wieder Vegitarische Spiesse machen!"

"Wenn man das Wissen des Kosmos versteht, kann man seine Gedanken Materialisieren lassen." "Toll dann kann ich ja Ukulele spielen ohne sie zu berühren!"

Klassenlager sind abnormal...

Und jetzt tolle SC 2 Zitate
-------------------------

C steht für Protoss, V für Zerg und B für Protoss
der ist überpowered
der kann mindestens 3 Spacemarines auseinander nehmen, manchmal sogar 2


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

"Der geht nicht tot!"
Son TYp auf youtube, über Starcraft2


----------



## Nirnaeth Arnoediad (14. August 2010)

"Liebe ist nur die vollendete Steigerung von Sympathie"

"WER NICHT LIEST VERPASST VIELES!"

"Ich weiß nicht, ob es wahre Liebe gibt, die in alle Ewigkeit währt. Ich glaube aber, daß es Liebe gibt, die für einen Augenblick wahr ist und dass sie durch diesen Augenblick Ewigkeit erfährt." 
~ Lisz Hirn ~

"Im Tod liegt eine gewisse Süßheit. Aber schmeckt sie Schal hat man erst einmal von der Schokotafel des Lebens gebissen." 
~ Florian Albrecht ~ 

"Empfinden ist gelernte Psychologie. Fühlen die Anwendung des Herzens." 
~ Florian Albrecht ~

"JEDES GEDICHT SPIEGELT DIE GEFÜHLE DES AUTORS WIEDER; DIE ER IM MOMENT DES SCHREIBENS HATTE!" 
~ Florian Albrecht ~

"Nur der Schmerz lässt uns wahrhaftig fühlen." 
~ Florian Albrecht ~

"Schmerz ist eine furchtbare Waffe, wenn man sie einsetzt." 
~ War ~

"Wenn du in der Vergangenheit lebst, wirst du nur Schmerz finden." 
~ War ~

"I hurt myself today to see if I still feel. 
I focus on the pain, the only thing that´s real." 
~ Johnny Cash - Hurt ~ 

"Wenn du einen Mann triffst, der keine Narben hat, dann hat Er nie für seine Überzeugungen gekämpft." 
~ Der Himmel kann warten (Deutschland, 2000) ~

"Entwerder man stirbt als Held oder lebt solange bis man selbst der Böse wird" 
 ~ Batman: The Dark Knight ~

"...An die Liebe. 
Ich habe dich nicht gebeten zu bleiben, doch du bist geblieben. Ich habe dich niemals gefragt wer du bist oder was du willst. Du warst einfach da. Was willst du nur Liebe von mir? War ich nicht viel stärker allein und habe ich dich jemals gebraucht? Doch bleib noch ein bisschen. Nicht lang! So lange nur bis keiner mehr fragt " Na, wie geht´s?" Und ich nicht mehr sage "Es geht!" Ein jeder sieht gleich, du bist da. Denn wenn du mich einstmal verlässt, sei dir sicher ich gehe mit dir!" 
~ Aus: "Was nützt die Liebe in Gedanken" (Deutschland 2004) ~

"Silence and screams are the end of my Song" 
~ Victor Jara ~

"Gott ist die größte und die schlechteste Erfindung des Menschen." 
~ Lisz Hirn ~

 "Als Hirte erlaube mir, zu dienen mein Vater dir. Deine Macht reichst du uns durch deine Hand, diese verbindet uns wie ein heiliges Band. Wir waten durch ein Meer von Blut, gib uns dafür Kraft und Mut. E nomine patris, et filii et spiritu sancti." 
 ~Aus: Der blutige Pfad Gottes (The Boondock Saints)~

"Ich weiß, dass Du gekommen bist, um mich zu töten. Schieß, du Feigling, du tötest nur einen Menschen." 
~ Letzte Worte von Che Guevara ~

"Das Leben liebt alle seine Kinder. Zu Tode." 
~ Lisz Hirn ~

"In diesem Glas dein echtes Herz. Nimm es zurück in deinen Leib. Fühle noch einmal Lust und Schmerz" 
~ Saltatio Mortis - Kaltes Herz ~

"Vielleicht ist es so, dass wir nur einmal in unserem Leben richtig glücklich sind. 
Nur einmal. Und dann werden wir bestraft. 
Die Bestrafung ist, dass wir immer an diesen einen Moment denken müssen" 
"Ich denke, man sollte sich im richtigen Moment verabschieden. 
Und zwar genau dann, wenn man am glücklichsten ist. 
Genau dann. Am höchsten Punkt" 
~ Aus: "Was nützt die Liebe in Gedanken" (Deutschland 2004) ~

"Schon mal bemerkt, dass man ab und zu vor jemanden steht, dem man besser nicht blöd kommt. So einer bin Ich." 
~ Gran Torino ~

"Offene Menschen lasse mehr zu" 
~ Egon Alter, Poetry Slammer ~ 

"Wir haben das einzig Richtige getan: Wir haben gelebt." 
~ Aus: "Was nützt die Liebe in Gedanken" (Deutschland 2004) ~

"Ficke nicht die Welt, sondern schwängere Sie!" 
~ Carmen Wegge, Poetry Slammerin ~

"Sobald Kunst glaubt, sich entschuldigen zu müssen, ist sie schlecht." 
~ Lisz Hirn ~

"Den Tod zu täuschen ist ein Frevel, denn Tod heißt auch Gerechtigkeit" 
~ Saltatio Mortis - Tod und Teufel ~

"Ein Roman ist das umfassende Geständis eines Mannes, der niemals etwas verbrochen hat" 
~ Mark Twain ~

"Liebe ist nur eine Traum, eine Idee und nicht mehr. Tief im Inneren bleibt jeder einsam und leer" 
~ Die Ärzte - Nichts in der Welt ~

"Vielleicht war es mit der Psychologie aber auch einfach ein Empfinden von Perversion, was den Umgang mit dem Herzen des Menschen angeht, nämlich, es dem Geist zu unterwefen." 
~ Aus: "Kainsengel" von Milan Pawlowski ~

"Jedes Herz ist eine Revolutionäre Zelle" 
~ Die Fetten Jahre sind vorbei ~

"Das Leben und der Tod sind ein Liebespaar" 
~ Die Toten Hosen - Alles ist eins ~

"Sseeeiiiiiiinnn oder nichtn gage?" 
~ Maulwurfn spielt Hamletn ~

"The Dreamer and the wine 
Poet without a rhyme 
A widowed writer torn apart by chains of hell 
One last perfect verse 
Is still the same old song 
Oh Christ how I hate what I have become 
Take me Home 
Getaway, runawy, fly away 
Lead me astray to dreamer's hideway 
I cannort cry' cause the shoulder cries more 
I cannot die, I, a whore for the cold World 
Forgive me 
I have but two faces 
One for the World 
One for god 
Save me 
I cannot cry' cause the shoulder cries more 
I cannot die, I, a whore for the cold World." 
~ Nightwish - The Poet and the Pendulum ~

"Erst kommt Lust, dann kommt Bedauern 
wenn ein Wunsch sich dir erfüllt, 
stirbt sogleich die Hoffnung 
und die Gier bleibt ungestillt" 
~ Subway to Sally - Komm in meinen Schlaf ~

"Wie ein Netz wirft sich der Regen über das ganze Land, 
klopft an unser Fenster und erinnert uns daran, 
dass es kein Leben ohne Schmerz gibt, ohne Suche nach dem Sinn, 
keine Chance etwas aufzuhalten, keine Chance etwas zurückzudrehen." 
~ Die Toten Hosen - Am Ende ~

"Du siehst an allem nur die negativen Seiten, schwimmst in einem tiefen Meer von Traurigkeit. 
Tatsache ist zwar, daß wir alle sterben müssen, nur die meisten hätten gerne noch mehr Zeit." 
~ Farin Urlaub Racing Team - Kein zurück ~

"Das ist Ernst" "Ernst ist sieben Jahre alt und liegt im Bett!"

"Jule: Ich hab Scheiße gebaut und muss jetzt dafür gerade stehen 
Jan: Wer sagt denn das? Die Bullen? Die Staatsanwälte? Die Bildzeitung? Das ist diese kleinbürgerliche Scheißmoral: Anstand, Ehrlichkeit, Familiensinn. Du musst pünktlich zur Arbeit gehen, du musst deine Steuern bezahlen, darfst im Supermarkt nichts klauen. Das kriegen wir reingewürgt, den ganzen Tag. Zuerst in der Schule und dann in der Glotze. Und wozu? Damit Typen wie der sich perversteure Autos kaufen können. Auf so eine Moral scheiß ich." 
~ Die Fetten Jahre sind vorbei ~

For the weakest of the weak 
For the lowest of the low 
My voice for the voiceless 
My fists for the innocent 
~ Heaven Shall Burn - Voice of the Voiceless ~

"Living on a Dream 
Dying for an angel 
Reach out, waiting for a miracle 
No sign of wings as you turn back on me" 
~ Avantasia - Dying for an Angel ~

"In a world of grand illusions 
Where Love is just a Dream 
You gotta make your sacrifices 
Time to pick your poison" 
~ Avantasia - Runaway Train ~

"Der erste Schritt ist: du musst das Unrecht erkennen und der zweite ist: du musst handeln. Den Ersten Schritt musst du allein tun. Für den zweiten suchst du dir Verbündete" 
~ Die Fetten Jahre sind vorbei ~


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> warum soll sich ein kind umbringen, wenn die mutter sagt, dass der name des kindes den ursprung in einem mmorpg hat?



Das KInd soll Arthas Neltharion Daffner heißen. Noch fragen?


----------



## White_Sky (14. August 2010)

Die Bücher, die von der Welt unmoralisch genannt werden, sind Bücher, die der Welt ihre eigene Schande zeigen. (Oscar Wilde, engl. Schriftsteller, 1854-1900)

Intelligenz, behaupten die Intelligenten, ist die Fähigkeit, sich der Situation anzupassen. Wenn du ein Buch verkehrt in die Hand genommen hast, lerne, es verkehrt zu lesen.

Hurra ich hab den Zitat gefunden, den ich meinte !


----------



## Soladra (15. August 2010)

Wer im Kopf nur Stroh hat, sollte sich vor dem Funken der Wahrheit in Acht nehmen.

Wenn der Vorhang fällt sieh hinter die Kulissen, die Bösen sind oft gut und die Guten sind gerissen. 

Die Erinnerung ist das einzige Paradies, aus dem wir nicht vertrieben werden können. (Jean Paul)

Es ist das Schicksal des Genies unverstanden zu bleibern, aber nicht jeder Unverstandene ist ein Genie

Gedanken sind deine wahre Macht. Wenn du Gedanken anderer verstehst, bist du wahrhaft mächtig!

von den anderen weiß ich nicht mehr, von wem sie waren


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2010)

"Die Bundeswehr ist eine reine Verteidigungsarmee, die dazu dient, den Feind an den Grenzen so lange aufzuhalten, bis Militär kommt"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2010)

Aus How i met your Mother, kenne den leider nur auf Englisch, aber ist trotzdem geil...

Lily: How can you be in love with Robin and still have sex with these bimbos?
Barney: Thats like asking how can an ant carry 100 times its body weight and ice cream still be delicious? Are the two even related? 


And...Barney: I just tasted a great caterer.
Lily: We already have a caterer.
Barney: O yea you guys are getting married.And...I once had sex in Rio for 10 hours on the beach after which she applauded and told me I was by far the best she had ever had, and that I had restored her faith in God. 
Ted: What does that have to do with Cathy.
Barney: Who's Cathy?


----------



## Problembeere (31. August 2010)

"Wer auf einem Eisblock sitzt und Untote um sich schart hat entweder Probleme mit seinen Eltern oder eine Wunde am Arsch, die gekühlt werden muss." Reiku über Arthas Menethil


----------



## Reeperbahn (31. August 2010)

"Hi my name is the Overlord and i´m so chill"

Totalbuscuit über die langsame fortbewegeung des overlords xD


----------



## USV (1. September 2010)

Ich reihe mich mal ein...

Wir können Auto´s in allen Farben liefern...vorrausgesetzt sie ist schwarz  -Henry Ford über sein T-Model^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Hochmut kommt vor dem Fail. - ich


----------



## Tilbie (2. September 2010)

"Die Lösung der Probleme vereinfacht sich mit der Vergrößerung ihrer Entfernung."
_Else Pannek_


----------



## LiangZhou (2. September 2010)

"Ideas are also weapons"

 	-Subcommandante Marcos


----------



## MasterXoX (4. September 2010)

I am schleeping very well in my quietsching Bettgestell. 
But today in dieser Nacht is that schei**ding zamekracht.
So I hope that dir not passiert and my Englisch better wird


----------



## TrollJumper (5. September 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das KInd soll Arthas Neltharion Daffner heißen. Noch fragen?



Das Kind soll Soladra heißen, noch Fragen?

"Der große erscheint nur groß, wenn man vor ihm auf die Knie geht"
Wladimir Iljitsch Lenin (Ich hoffe ich habe "Iljitsch" richtig geschrieben hachja, die Russen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Soladra (4. Oktober 2010)

> [16:41] Kadozer: Person 1: ohh gott meine mutter ist so blöd
> Person2: Wieso ? Was hat die angestelt ?
> Person 1: Die dachte "LoL" bedeutet 'Lots of Love'
> Person 2: Ahja ? Und dann ?
> Person 1: Ja, und dann schickt die mir vor paar tagen ne sms mit ,,Deine Großmutter ist gestorben.lol"


----------



## Nebelgänger (5. Oktober 2010)

Kobolde...sie sind gruselig! Sie haben kleine Hände!


----------



## TrollJumper (6. Oktober 2010)

"[...]Also ihr Vater ist schon komisch. Redet die ganze Zeit über BWL und hat noch nix von Nefarian gehört" - ZAM


----------



## Tionn (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ein Mann will, dass seine Frau zuhört, brauch er nur mit einer anderen zu reden.  - Liza Minnelli

Es gibt nur einen Weg, eine glückliche Ehe zu führen, und sobald ich erfahre, welcher das ist, werde ich erneut Heiraten. - Clint Eastwood

Eine Gelegenheit, den Mund zu halten, sollte man nie vorübergehen lassen. - Curt Goetz

Das Gedächtnis ist ein sonderbares Sieb. Es behält alles Gute von uns und alles Übel von den anderen. - Wieslaw Brudzinski


----------

